# Idas Filterkeller-Bau 2020



## Ida17 (20. Aug. 2019)

Tach Zusammen,

ich möchte hier einen neuen Tröt aufmachen, wo es sich allein um den Bau des Filterkellers drehen soll.
Selbstverständlich soll mit Bildern kräftig dokumentiert werden, um auch den Baufortschritt festzuhalten 

Meine bisherigen Planungen sind zwar nicht in Stein gemeißelt, sollen aber so ziemlich den folgenden Vorstellungen entsprechen:

Größe:  4 x 2 m 
Entfernung Teich: mind. 6m 
Verrohrung: 4 Abläufe und 4 Zuläufe in DIN 110 
LHoS-Prinzip 
Vorfilter: Trommler PP50
Spülwasser: Brunnenwasser; für autom. Wasserwechsel 
Schmutzwasser: Drainageschacht (oder ein Eimer ) 
Bio: 2x PE-Behälter in h = 100cm für __ Hel-X und Japanmatten 
- Alternativ geht auch ein Behälter in h = 150cm
Isolierung: Sandwichplatten in 10-15mm 

So zur groben Übersicht. Mir stellen sich jedoch noch einige Fragen und darum fände ich es schön, wenn wir hier zusammen diskutieren würden, damit der Keller ein voller Erfolg wird 

Der Trommler wird etwa 50cm (grob über den Daumen gepeilt) über dem Erdreich stehen, da die Wasserkante mindestens 30cm über der Grasnarbe liegt und der Garten zum Ende gut abschüssig ist. Ich verstehe allerdings nicht ganz, inwieweit der Wasserstand sinken und somit die Fülllinie unterschritten wird, sobald die Rohre 40m³ ziehen müssen. Da reicht mein Physikverstand nicht 
Was muss ich da an Einbauhöhe beachten? 

Die Ab- und Zuläufe müssen einen beachtlichen Weg zum Keller überbrücken, habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass diese eine Steigung zum Keller hin haben müssen?
Da wäre es vermutlich sinnvoller, aufgrund der Einbauhöhe des Trommlers, vorher einen Sammelschacht zu bauen? Mit Sandwichplatten stelle ich mir das etwas kompliziert vor oder ich müsste einen zusätzlichen PE- Bottich installieren und von dort aus mit 4 Abgängen zum Trommler gehen?  

Diese zwei Fragen wären erstmal die wichtigsten, um meine Gedanken zu sortieren. 
Der Bau an sich wird mit Bagger wieder lästig und an die 4 zusätzlichen Verrohrungen die ich noch machen muss, will ich jetzt nicht denken  

Bis dahin, ich freue mich auf Eure Meinungen!
Ida


----------



## Teich4You (20. Aug. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Spülwasser: Brunnenwasser; für autom. Wasserwechsel


Der Trommelfilter nutzt Spülwasser, um damit das Sieb zu spülen. 
Dabei wird das Wasser aus dem System heraus gespült. 
Es entsteht also kein Wasserwechsel, da nichts nachgefüllt wird.
Ich würde zudem gereinigtes Wasser hinter dem Trommelfilter zum Spülen verwenden.
Einfach um die Düsen zu schonen, die sich gerne mal mit kleinen Partikeln zusetzen können.



Ida17 schrieb:


> habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass diese eine Steigung zum Keller hin haben müssen?


Nein, brauchst du nicht. 
Die Rohre sollte nur keine Steigung, dann wieder Gefällte und wieder Steigung usw haben.
Dadurch können sich Hochpunkte in der Leitung bilden, die sich mit Luftsäcken füllen.
Diese sorgen dann für Nachteile für das durchlaufende Wasser.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe allerdings nicht ganz, inwieweit der Wasserstand sinken und somit die Fülllinie unterschritten wird, sobald die Rohre 40m³ ziehen müssen.


Sofern ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, willst du mit LHoS arbeiten.
Wenn dieser hinter dem Trommelfilter sitzt, saugt er das Wasser ja quasi aus dem Trommelfilter.
Dadurch dass sich langsam das Sieb des TF zusetzt, wird der Pegel im TF fallen.
So lange, bis der Sensor auslöst und der TF anfängt zu spülen.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Was muss ich da an Einbauhöhe beachten?


Die Einbauhöhe für den TF gibt der Hersteller vor. 
Meistens angegeben in Zentimeter über Teichpegel.


----------



## Aquaga (20. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Ida,
ich hab ein ganz ähnliches Setup gewählt 

Nachdem ich das Spülwasser provisorisch in den letzten 3 Monaten in eine Sickergrube geleitet habe
und nun gesehen habe was da alles rauskommt bin ich in meiner Wahl ganz klar weg von der Sickergrube
und hin zum Sammelgefäß gekommen.

Ich würde vermuten dass die Sickergrube nach relativ kurzer Zeit (ein oder zwei Jahren) zugesetzt ist
und eine Koi-Sickergrube reinigen... OMG! 

Meine Lösung: Ich werde bei mir ein 2 Meter Schachtrohr mit 40 cm Durchmesser und Schachtboden im Boden vergraben
und darin eine Schmutzwasserpumpe installieren, die auch ein wenig Druck aufbauen kann. Damit wird dann der Garten bewässert
(ist ja super Düngewasser für den Garten) und durch das relativ große Vorratsvolumen (z.B. im Vergleich zu einem Regenfass)
brauche ich dann nicht jeden Tag zu gießen und kann auch mal in den Urlaub fahren.
Durch einen extra Pegelschalter kann die Pumpe auch im Notfall von alleine anspringen,
bevor der Schacht überläuft und das Abwasser in meine Hecken pumpen.

Wäre vielleicht auch für dich ein Möglichkeit.....

LG Gabor


----------



## Teich4You (20. Aug. 2019)

Die Entsorgung des Abwassers und gerade in größeren Mengen sollte nicht unterschätzt werden.
Das muss nämlich rund um die Uhr und 365 Tage im Jahr passieren können.
Also auch bei Frost, Starkregen usw. 
Das können je nach Spülintervall, Umwälzung, Dreckaufkommen, Trommelfiltergröße usw gerne mal 100-250 Liter am Tag sein.


----------



## Aquaga (20. Aug. 2019)

Guter Hinweis, 
mein TF spült halt nur 2 - 3 Mal in der Stunde für 5 Sekunden oder so, das kann auch anders sein.

Wie oft entleerst du denn dein Sammel-Fass Florian?


----------



## Teich4You (20. Aug. 2019)

Mein Fass wird mehrfach täglich entleert.
Das macht die Pumpe aber automatisch und schon bei halber Füllung.
Allerdings lasse ich permanent Frischwasser zulaufen, welches auch über die Spülrinne entweicht.
Also sollte es nicht als Referenz dienen.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es vorher aber 1-2 mal am Tag soweit war, dass das Fass entleert wurde.
Also eine große blaue Regentonne am Tag an Abwasser.
Was sind das? 200l ?


----------



## Zacky (20. Aug. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Die Ab- und Zuläufe müssen einen beachtlichen Weg zum Keller überbrücken, habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass diese eine Steigung zum Keller hin haben müssen?


Ich persönlich würde eine leichte Steigung zum Filterkeller favorisieren. Vorteil in meinen Augen, weil die Luftblasen dann mit dem Wasserfluss zum höchstgelegenen Ausgang in der Rohrstrecke mittransportiert werden. Ein Muss gibt es da nicht wirklich, denn wichtig zu beachten ist der Einwand von Florian @Teich4You mit der geradlinigen Verlegung.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Da wäre es vermutlich sinnvoller, aufgrund der Einbauhöhe des Trommlers, vorher einen Sammelschacht zu bauen?


Ich persönlich halte nichts von Sammelschächten vor einem Trommelfilter, da sich dort unweigerlich gewisser Schmutz absetzen wird, gerade dann, wenn sich das Gewebe etwas zugesetzt hat und der Flow langsamer wird. Darüber hinaus hat der TF mind. 4 x DN 110 im direkten Eingang und kann sauber angeschlossen werden, so dass der Schmutz quasi schon bis in die Trommel geführt wird. Eine Sammelkammer macht in meinen Augen nur dann Sinn, wenn ich mit einem außergewöhnlich großen Querschnitt von der Sammelkammer direkt in den TF gehe oder es sich ggf. um einen Einhänge-TF handelt, was der PP 50 aber nicht ist. Auch sollte dann eine Sammelkammer einen zusätzlichen Schmutzablass haben, um den sich dort absetzenden Schmutz auf einfacheren Wegen entsorgen zu können. Absperrschieber oder ähnliches sollten am Eingang und am Ausgang der Filterkammer vorhanden sein.



Ida17 schrieb:


> LHoS-Prinzip


Für 4 x DN 110 im Zulauf sollte dieser dann aber auch den richtigen Querschnitt im Steigrohr haben und auch über genügend Zulaufquerschnitt oder genügend Rohrleitungen verfügen. Das ist bei einem LHoS nicht ganz so einfach zu gestalten. Alternativ könnte man über zwei parallel laufende kleinere LHoS nachdenken, aber so ganz optimal ist das auch nicht immer, da die Zuläufe noch immer zum angestrebten Umwälzvolumen passen müssen.


----------



## Ida17 (21. Aug. 2019)

Moin,



Teich4You schrieb:


> Der Trommelfilter nutzt Spülwasser, um damit das Sieb zu spülen.


Entschuldige, ich hab da einen Dreher drin gehabt. Der Trommelfilter soll das gereinigte Teichwasser zum Spülen bekommen und mittels automatischer Wassernachffülung kommt dann der Brunnen zum Einsatz. 

Gut, das mit den Rohren habe ich soweit verstanden. Mein Problem ist, dass der Höhenunterschied schon einige Zentimeter zum Trommler betrifft und die Verrohrung dann einen starken Abzweig zu den Eingängen machen müsste. Daher der Gedanke mit der Sammelkammer, aber Du @Zacky hast Recht, da sammelt sich zu viel Schmutz vorher ab  

Einen LHoS würde ich favorisieren, da der Teich bei dem Volumen schon genug Strom frisst. Ein oder zwei Pumpen, Aquaforte etc. (Wiremesh ist mir schlicht zu teuer) wären nur für den Notfall gedacht, sollte es Probleme mit dem Luftheber geben. 
Mir kommt es nicht auf ein par Watt an, aber da der Teich dann 24/7 Sommer wie Winter durchlaufen wird, sollte es möglichst energieeffizient sein. 

@Aquaga: Die Variante mit der Gartenbewässerung gefällt mir, auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Eine Schmutzwasserpumpe habe ich eh schon am Teich stehen für einen schnellen Wasserwechsel und Überflutung der Nachbargärten  Man könnte einen großen Tank, ca. 300-400l außerhalb des Kellers aufstellen und von dort aus die Bewässerung starten.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Aug. 2019)

Achte beim Luftheber penibel auf die Einbauhöhe.
Sonst geht dir zum einen Umwälzung verloren und zum anderen treibst du jede Menge CO2 aus.
Ich hatte leider ganz aktuell wieder einen Fall wo jemand durch den Luftheber seinen PH-Wert künstlich in die Höhe getrieben hat und die Fische nicht gut drauf waren.
Das Ganze habe ich ja auch schon durch.
Ich muss gestehen, dass der Einsatz eine Luftheber reizvoll ist, aber mit einigen Hürden verbunden.
Rohrpumpen sind ganz einfach einfacher einzubauen und bewegen nur Wasser.
Zudem lässt sich die Umwälzung einfach erhöhen, indem man einfach eine stärke Pumpe nimmt.
Bei einem Luftheber geht das nicht.
Mehr Luft bewegt zwar mehr Wasser, aber erzeugt dann auch einen größeren Eingriff in den Gashaushalt. 
Natürlich gibt es einige Teiche wo es gut funktioniert.
Aber ich bin ehrlich, ich möchte nicht mehr tauschen und nehme Mehrausgaben für Strom in Kauf um mehr Kontrolle und Einfachheit zu gewinnen.


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2019)

Mal unabhängig von den bisher gemachten Erfahrungen - viell. auch OT. - Lässt sich denn abschätzen, wie stark ein Luftheber tatsächlich auf den Gashaushalt einwirkt? Und wie verhält es sich dann mit der teils starken Belüftung von Biokammern? Welchen Einfluss nehmen diese? Ist diese gleichzusetzen oder gibt es es hier Unterschiede, wenn ich mit einer 80er Luftpumpe einen Luftheber betreibe oder eben mit der 80er eine Helixkammer zum Kochen bringe? Ist es dann nur die meist tiefere Einblastiefe des Lufthebers, die solch gravierende Wirkung erzeugt? - ja, ich weiß, dass bei dem Einen oder Anderen nach Abschalten des Lufthebers die Werte besser wurden, was den Schluss natürlich nahelegt, dass der Luftheber die Ursache zu sein scheint. Unbestritten, aber ich würde es gerne genauer verstehen wollen.

Ich frage nur deswegen, weil ich solche Erfahrungen bisher (zum Glück) nicht machen konnte/musste, es aber gerne wissen will. Wie bekannt, betreibe ich ja selbst zwei Teiche mit Luftheber, davon ein Teich mit 4 Luftheber mit je kleiner Pumpe - der andere Teich mit einem Luftheber 60er Luftpumpe, mit zusätzlicher Helixbelüftung über 20er Luftpumpe.


----------



## Ida17 (21. Aug. 2019)

Mit dem Luftheber würde ich ja zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen.
Zum einen wird der Filter, als das __ Hel-X, belüftet und zum anderen müsste ich dann keine zusätzliche Belüftung im Teich haben.
Ich habe Deinen eigenen Erfahrungsbricht dazu gelesen Florian und klar, mich hat es auch erschreckt und vom Luftheber etwas abgeschreckt.

Jetzt ist es ja so, dass ich in meinem Teich auch eine Menge Pflanzen habe die CO2 benötigen. Unnötiges Austreiben dessen wäre natürlich alles andere als sinnvoll.
Aber auch ist nicht jeder Teich gleich. Sollte der Luftheber nicht funktionieren, könnte man ohne großen Aufwand auf Rohrpumpen umsteigen.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Aug. 2019)

Bei "langen" Saug- oder Rücklaufleitungen kann man auch auf KG 125 gehen um unnötige Förderhöhe zu vermeiden!

Sammel- oder Standrohrkammer (Zuläufe am Boden der Kammer) vor dem TF kann sinnvoll sein, damit man sich dann Schieber ersparen kann.
Diese Kammer aber nicht tiefer als der TF- weniger ist mehr, weil dort sich auch Sediment vor dem TF absetzen kann.
Das kann  man aber auch "reduzieren kann", indem dort der ankommende Wasserstrom zum Boden geleitet wird...(das könnte ich bei mir so mit Bögen machen- weil die 4 KG125-Rohre seitlich in der Kammer vor dem TF ankommen, verschließen kann man die im "Havarie- oder Rep.- Fall auch einfach mit Flexkappen)

Vorteil ist auch, daß dort mal "am BA durchgerutschte Fische" leichter herausgeholt werden können.

Die Anschlüsse am PP-TF bestimmst Du alleine- je nach Möglichkeiten!

Abgang am TF würde ich in DN250 bauen- runter zum Boden- aus der waagerechten per 45° in ein 45°-"T-Stück 250/250/45° .
Dort sitzt dann eine gebohrte Ausströmerplatte.
und dann per Red. auf DN200 in die senkrechte, 87° Bogen oben in die waagrechte, T-Stück DN200/160/87° als Entlüfter/ Abschäumer und dann in die __ Hel-X Kammer.
LH-Länge irgendwas von 1,5- 2m ist sinnvoll.

Der LHOS ist natürlich reizvoll, weil man sich den "Schacht" erspart. Aber...wenn man dort unten mal den "Ausströmer" ausbauen und warten will, wenn man es muß... wird es interessant. "Flexmuffen" dann vor und hinter dem T-Stück sinvoll.

Ansonsten Schacht..KG 400 mit Schachtboden- den gibt es gf. auch mit passenden Zuläufen..
Da muss man dann aber sehen, wie man oben mit dem LH in KG 200/ Bogen klarkommt und den noch in eine eingeklebte Muffe reinbekommt.
Wartung ist dann einfacher- wäre mein Wahl.

Bei 4 Saugstellen DN 110 sollte eine Secoh 80 etc. genügen- für alles...und da geht vermutlich weniger Luft ins Wasser als an vielen Teichen mit Motorpumpen und mächtig Geblubber in den Biokammern.....


----------



## Ida17 (21. Aug. 2019)

Für mich kommt nur ein LHoS in Betracht, denn einen Schacht kann ich allein der Bodenstruktur wegen nicht bauen. 
Warum ist der pfriemeliger zu warten als der LH mit Schacht? Sollte der auf 2m Tiefe versenkt sein komme ich da doch gar nicht mehr an die Strömerplatte dran.
Hab ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Teich4You (21. Aug. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Und wie verhält es sich dann mit der teils starken Belüftung von Biokammern? Welchen Einfluss nehmen diese? Ist diese gleichzusetzen oder gibt es es hier Unterschiede, wenn ich mit einer 80er Luftpumpe einen Luftheber betreibe oder eben mit der 80er eine Helixkammer zum Kochen bringe?


Das ist ein und dasselbe.
Es ist egal ob ich im Teich, mit einem LH oder in einer Biokammer belüfte.
Daswegen tun mir auch alle leid, die technisch bedingt ihre Biokammern stark belüften müssen.
Da gibt es dann oft kaum Spielraum, da sonst das Filtermaterial seinen Zweck verfehlt oder schlecht angeströmt wird.
Wenn Helix bewegt, würde ich immer auf runde Behälter mit tangentialer Einströmung setzen.
Je mehr Durchmesser, desto besser für die Helixbewegung, welches dann im Kreis wandern kann.



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich frage nur deswegen, weil ich solche Erfahrungen bisher (zum Glück) nicht machen konnte/musste, es aber gerne wissen will


Wie oft wälzt du deine Teiche nochmal die Stunde und wie hoch ist der Lufteinsatz in Liter zum Teichvolumen?
Wenn das Verhältnis passt, kann es insgesamt auch passen.
Oder man braucht eben genug Fisch und Futter, damit man den Effekt des CO2 Austrag kompensieren kann.

Nochmal zu meiner eigenen Erfahrung:
Ich habe meinen Teich nach Umbau auf Rorpumpe eine komplette Saison komplett ohne Belüftung betrieben.
Das ist alles eine Frage des Besatz.
Dieses Jahr ist schon gut was los bei mir im Gewässer und ich nutze maximal die Kapazität einer 40er Luftpumpe um mein System ein wenig zu belüften.
Ich glaube aber fast, dass es noch weniger Lufteintrag in den Teich ist.

Es wird oft vor zu viel Besatz gewarnt.
Allerdings hat kaum ein richtiger Koiteich so viel Besatz, dass es um den Sauerstoff wirklich kritisch wird.
Trotzdem wird meist wild belüftet da die armen Tiere ja sonst eingehen würden.
Da wird selten mal wirklich nachgemessen.
Das Einzige was man dadurch erreicht ist ein künstlich in die Höhe getriebener PH Wert.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist ganz klar statischen Filtermedien den Vorzug zu geben und darauf zu verzichten sich eine Abhängigkeit in das System zu bauen belüften zu müssen, da sonst etwas nicht funktioniert. Es macht die Sache an sich etwas kostenintensiver (Strom), aber einfacher und wäre an vielen Teichen auch angenehmer für die Koi. Und es ist leider auch oft nicht ohne weiteres möglich dann auf Pumpen umzubauen, da die Leitungsführung für einen Luftheberbetrieb ganz anders ausgelegt werden muss, als es für Pumpen notwendig wäre. Da wird man dann oft mit Kompromissen leben müssen.


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie oft wälzt du deine Teiche nochmal die Stunde und wie hoch ist der Lufteinsatz in Liter zum Teichvolumen?



Ich versuche das mal in Werte zu fassen.
Teich 1 - 38 qbm zzgl. 3 qbm Filter - ca 85 l/min Luft bei geschätzen 32 qbm/h Umwälzung + ca. 34 l/min Luft für bewegtes Helix ~ 2,9 l/min je qbm
Teich 2 - 70 qbm zzgl. 2 qbm Filter - ca. 116 l/min Luft bei geschätzten 54 qbm/h Umwälzung ~ 1,6 l/min je qbm


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Aug. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Für mich kommt nur ein LHoS in Betracht, denn einen Schacht kann ich allein der Bodenstruktur wegen nicht bauen.
> Warum ist der pfriemeliger zu warten als der LH mit Schacht? Sollte der auf 2m Tiefe versenkt sein komme ich da doch gar nicht mehr an die Strömerplatte dran.
> Hab ich da einen Denkfehler?



Ja.
LH im Schacht ziehe ich nach oben raus. Fertig.
Wenn du auf Grund der Bodenstruktur für den LH nicht tief genug graben kannst, nimm eine Motorpumpe.
Das ist doch mit LHOS oder LHIS gleich von der Buddelei.
Wie tief ist Dein Teich?
So ab 1,5m sollte der LH schon lang sein..länger ist effizienter bis ca. 2,5m+, 2m kann ca. die goldene Mitte sein
Du hast doch 4 Saugstellen und willst ca. 40m/h effizient pumpen! 

LH Spielerei, Bauweise und Luftmesswerte siehe Signatur.


----------



## Ida17 (21. Aug. 2019)

Die Belüftung ist ein schwieriges Thema, ein kleiner Selbstversuch meinerseits hat allerdings gezeigt, dass es ohne Belüftung nicht geht.
Ich hatte nachdem die große Hitze vorbei war den Teich für 5 Tage ohne Belüftung betrieben. 2 Tage lang ging es gut ohne Auffälligkeiten.
Dann versammelten sich die Koi morgens immer am Einlauf vom Filter und mittags zogen sie gemächlich ihre Runden im ganzen Teich. 
Das Schauspiel habe ich noch zwei weitere Tage lang beobachtet und danach die Belüftung wieder aktiviert. Und siehe da, es hängen nicht mehr alle morgens am Einlauf. 

Bei der großen Wasseroberfläche, sind ja immerhin 54m², und dem plätschernden Einlauf hätte ich gedacht es würde auch so reichlich Sauerstoff reinkommen. 
Klar, es könnten auch andere Faktoren gewesen sein, die die Koi dazu bewegt haben morgens am Einlauf zu stehen. 
Mein Versuch galt allerdings auch weniger den Koi, sondern ich wunderte mich warum die Pflanzen nicht sattgrün sondern eher gelblich blass zum Teil aussahen. 
Ich hatte da, ohne jetzt irgendwelche Messungen zu betreiben, den CO2-Gehalt in Verdacht, dass der schlicht zu niedrig war. Immerhin belüftet eine Secoh 20 den Teich und die könnte durchaus genug CO2 austreiben.


----------



## Ida17 (21. Aug. 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wie tief ist Dein Teich?


Knapp 2m tief ist der Teich, den Keller wollte ich allerdings nicht tiefer als 1,30m machen (plus ca. 50cm die er eh aus dem Boden rausragt), danach wird es kompliziert mit dem Bagger  
Ich muss am Wochenende mal den Laser zum Nivellieren anwerfen, dann kann ich besser die Tiefe abschätzen. 
Ich habe gedacht, dass ein LHoS nicht so tief stehen muss wie einer mit Schacht. Also entweder es passt von den Bemessungen her oder ich muss mir was anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2019)

Bezüglich der Symptomatik der Fische - morgens vor dem Einlauf zu stehen - kann man evtl. auch mit dem Sauerstoffverbrauch an sich im Teich eine Verbindung aufbauen. Die Pflanzen und auch die Algen produzieren Tagsüber durch Licht & Sonne den Sauerstoff und geben diesen an das Wasser ab. Nachts hingegen zehren sie selbst vom dem Sauerstoff und brauchen ihn auf. Soweit mir bekannt, ist der Verbrauch innerhalb des Teiches gerade so ab 02:00 / 03:00 Uhr am höchsten bzw. in etwa aufgebraucht. So wäre eine temporäre Belüftung in den späten Abend- bzw. Nachtstunden vielleicht noch eine Alternative, um das zu kompensieren.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Aug. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Immerhin belüftet eine Secoh 20 den Teich und die könnte durchaus genug CO2 austreiben.


Nö..nicht relevant bei dem Volumen. Eher kam da Wasser mit mehr Sauerstoff am Einlauf an oder die Koi wollten mal aufs "Fitnessband".

Pflanzen zehren Nachts auch etwas Sauerstoff, daher kann Morgens der O2 Gehalt runter sein. Dann läuft die Photosynthese wieder an in den grünen O2 Reaktoren- was auch Schwebe- oder Fadenalgen sein können.

Nachtrag: Schöner doppelPost mit Zacky

1,3m...Dann lass es mit dem LH. Du musst doch nur "punktuell" für den LH tiefer graben....
Selbst wenn ich mich da mit dem Stemmhammer runterpickern müsste.....einmal gebaut und fertig.

Es gibt KG400 Schachtböden nur mit 3x KG 160 oder 2x 200 Zuläufen.
Muss man die TF Ausgänge passend bestellen.
Irgendwo hier im Forum hat sicher bereits jemand solch einen Schacht nach einem TF für den LH eingebaut.


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ich habe gedacht, dass ein LHoS nicht so tief stehen muss wie einer mit Schacht. Also entweder es passt von den Bemessungen her oder ich muss mir was anderes einfallen lassen.



Eine größere Tiefe bzw. damit einhergehend eine längere Reaktionzeit im Steigrohr hat bei einem Luftheber schon seine Vorteile. Und da bei Dir ~ 40-45 qbm/h umgewälzt werden sollen, muss man da schon schauen. Mein Luftheber (DN 200) steht in einem 400er Schachtrohr und hat eine Gesamtlänge von ca. 145 cm. Es geht schon, aber ich wälze auch noch keine 40-45 qbm/h um. Mit Schachtboden und Schachtrohr kommst Du auf eine Gesamtbautiefe von etwa 170-180 cm. Das ganze Schachtrohr nutzt man eh nicht aus, da die Anschlussmuffe für den Auslaufbogen ja auch noch installiert werden muss. Einfach ausmessen, wenn es nicht geht, dann halt energiesparende Rohrpumpe einsetzen. Man sollte nichts über's Knie brechen.


----------



## Ida17 (21. Aug. 2019)

Naja sowohl mit Schwebe- als auch Fadenalgen hatte ich so meine Last diese Saison.
Möglicherweise haben auch diese den anderen Pflanzen die Nährstoffe zuerst weggenommen? 
Wobei eigentlich auf dem Volumen noch zu wenig Pflanzen wachsen... 



Zacky schrieb:


> So wäre eine temporäre Belüftung in den späten Abend- bzw. Nachtstunden vielleicht noch eine Alternative, um das zu kompensieren.


Das habe ich mir bereits auch gedacht und werde es mal ausprobieren. Schaden kann es nicht, bei den Wassertemperaturen von 20°C sollte genug Sauerstoff auch tagsüber vorhanden sein.


----------



## Ida17 (3. Sep. 2019)

Moin,



Zacky schrieb:


> Einfach ausmessen, wenn es nicht geht, dann halt energiesparende Rohrpumpe einsetzen. Man sollte nichts über's Knie brechen.



Da gebe ich Dir recht. Ich würde gerne einen Luftheber verwenden, einfach weil es energieeffizient ist. Nur scheue ich davor, wieder so tief buddeln zu müssen.
Einen Bagger brauche ich so oder so, aber ich möchte unter keinen Umständen Schachtringe im Boden versenken.

Ich habe mir noch mal ein paar Trommler angesehen, die PP 50 und 65 und den Inazuma ITF-50.
Beim Durchlesen der technischen Daten ist mir aufgefallen, dass zum Teil ganz unterschiedliche Durchflussmengen angegeben werden.
Auf einer Seite stand, dass selbst der PP50 keine 50m³/h schafft und der Inazuma schon gar nicht.
Was ist denn nun richtig? Schaffen diese Trommler einen maximalen Durchfluss von 50m³? Wenn es nur 40m³ sind, soll es mir auch recht sein, hauptsache ich kaufe nicht doppelt, weil der erste die Umwälzung nicht schafft.
Oder mal eine ganz andere Frage: Ist es ein Trugschluss, dass unbedingt einmal die Stunde umgewälzt werden muss? Würde auch 1 1/2 mal die Stunde reichen und ich bräuchte nur einen kleinen TF wie den PP35?

Ich habe ja in meiner Teichdoku heute morgen geschrieben, dass ich momentan alles andere als zufrieden bin mit der Filterkette und den Schmodder gerne rechtzeitig aus dem System hätte. Der Besatz wird bei maximal 20 Tieren auf knapp 50m³ bleiben. Das reicht vollkommen und lässt sich so einigermaßen gut händeln.
Gehe ich jetzt auf den PP50/65 muss ich noch 4 mal die Folie aufbrechen, um zwei Zu- und Rückläufe zu montieren.
Belastet sowohl mich körperlich als auch die Folie und könnte vermieden werden.

Eine andere Sache die mich noch beschäftigt ist die, dass ich in einem Installationsvideo gesehen habe, wie die Rohre mit ein/zwei Bögen von der Waagerechten in die Senkrechte gehen können.
Sprich waagerecht in den Keller und dann von dort beinahe senkrecht in die Eingänge des Trommlers. Solange diese Rohrverbindung unterhalb der Wasseroberkante besteht, kann die Anlage auf Schwerkraft laufen?
Ich hab da einen gedanklichen Klotz vor mir.


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Ida.

Die Bezeichnungen der Trommelfilter sind schon verwirrend, da stimme ich Dir zu. Wahrscheinlich sind sie rein theoretisch auf ein 50 m³ Teich ausgelegt, welcher ggf. über 2-3 x BA und 1 x Skimmer verfügt, weil dies in etwa zur Teichgröße, also Fläche passen würde, wenn man eine einfache eckige Form mit einer pauschalen Tiefe von 2 m annimmt. Oder die Bezeichnungen sind noch aus früheren Zeiten, wo man tatsächlich von etwa 1 x alle 2 Stunden Umwälzung sprach. Aus meiner Sicht ist mitentscheidend, wie viele Leitungen hat man vom Teich zum Filter und demnach sollten diese auch mind. am Trommelfilter direkt angeschlossen werden können.

Ob nun 1 x oder 2 x in 2 Stunden ist wieder so eine spannende Frage. Vor 4-5 Jahren hatte man noch 1 x alle 2 Stunden als ausreichend angenommen. Die Erfahrung vieler Teichebsitzer, insbesondere Koiteichbesitzer, hat dann aber gezeigt, dass man mit 1 x in der Stunde den Schmutz schneller aus dem Kreislauf bekommt, was natürlich auch stimmt. Mit 1 x alle 30 Minuten oder noch kürzeren Intervallen geht es dann noch schneller.  ...wichtig ist halt, dass das angestrebte Wasservolumen überhaupt durch die Leitungen und den Filter geführt werden kann, ist das alles zu klein, wird es nichts. Es gibt auch Filterbereiche und Filtermöglichkeiten, wo das Wasser langsam durchlaufen sollte.

Die Rohrleitungen mit Bögen zu versehen geht natürlich und Schwerkraft bleibt es auch, so wie Du schon richtig angenommen hast, solange alles unterhalb der Wasseroberkante bleibt.


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Ida,
ergänzend zu dem was der Rico @Zacky so schreibt.
bedenke bitte: wenn der Trommelfilter oder was es am Ende auch wird, am Anfang einen kleinen Tausender mehr kostet.
Dann ist das erstmal ärgerlich und man will ja nicht unötig sein Geld zum Fenster raus schmeißen.
Dafür hätte ich ganz andere Ideen. ZB Papierboote falten und auf dem Teich schwimmen lassen 
Aber wenn man mal an die laufenden kosten denkt 
Alle versuchen die Rohrleitungsverluste zu klein wie möglich zu halten um auch den Stromverbrauch der Pumpe zu reduzieren und dann muss das ganze Dreckwasser durch das Nadelöhr von Trommelfilter  Dazu kommt die wesentlich stärkere Belastung von Motor, Lager, Gewebe usw. wegen dem extrem Differenzdruck ..... und man wundert sich dann, warum der kleene Trommler schon nach wenigen Jahren die gretsche macht. Ach ja das war ja der Trommler von XY, also der taugt ja mal gar nischt 
Den Ärger hast aber dann du und deine Fische und das immer dann wenn es gar nicht passt.
Genauso wie mit der Heizung dem Kühlschrank oder der Waschmaschine und dem Auto, alles auf einmal oder kurz hinter einander. zu Weihnacht oder im oder kurz nach dem Urlaub. Ja ja alles nische so einfache, nee wa. 

Mein Tip, nimm eine Nummer größer oder gar zwei, freu dich über Leistungsreserven und spar dir den Frust. Denn das ist dein Hobby und das soll *SPASS* machen.

Bis dahin


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Sep. 2019)

Bei den PP Trommelfilter sind jetzt wirklich keine riesigen Sprünge von über 1000 € & mehr dazwischen.
Würde hier definitiv zu einem größeren Raten, das bereust du sonst hinterher .. !

Würde sogar gleich zum PP 65 (schafft niemals echte 65 000 Liter!), wie ich ihn habe tendieren..
Mein Teich fasst nur knapp 30 000 Liter, ich wälze aber dafür gut um.

Jetzt mit mehr Fisch darin, spült auch der zu groß ausgelegte alle 25-30 Minuten.
Möchte nicht wissen wie es bei dem kleinen PP35 ist, desweiteren würde ich dort meinen Flow vermutlich gar nicht drüber bekommen .. 
Dazu, was der mir dann spülen würde .. nene ..!

Schreibe mehrere Händler an, bin jetzt nicht mehr up to Date, ob du noch eine PE-Bio dazu möchtest..
Da kann man dann schon preislich gut was aushandeln. Vll. gibt es dann auch den PP zum Einkaufspreis..


----------



## Ida17 (4. Sep. 2019)

Sehr schön, die Antworten hatte ich mir erhofft 

Damit sind die Zweifel doch aus dem Weg geräumt. Ich bleibe dann bei 4 Abgängen, 2 Skimmer und 2 BA, also theoretisch wenn's gut läuft knapp 40m³.
Ist es möglich, da haben wir auch schon mal drüber gesprochen, ich erinnere mich dunkel... dass ich von den DN 110 auf DN 125 in den Trommler gehe?
Macht das Sinn oder ist es unnötiges Gewurschtel? Die beiden BA sind bereits in DN 110 ausgeführt, aber es ist ja möglich den Abzweig auf eine Nummer höher zu gehen.
Erreiche ich damit mehr Flow und am Ende mehr wie 40m³ oder ist das albern?
Mit Zugschiebern möchte ich nicht arbeiten, das nur vorweg 

Dann bleibt es erstmal offen ob PP50 oder 65; wenn man sich den Trommler bei einem guten Händler herstellen lässt mit, wie sieht es dann mit den zusätzlichen, nicht gebrauchten Zuleitungen aus? Kann man die ganz einfach verschließen? 
Hättet Ihr eine Adresse, welche Händler man anschreiben kann? 



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Schreibe mehrere Händler an, bin jetzt nicht mehr up to Date, ob du noch eine PE-Bio dazu möchtest..


Eine PE-Bio möchte ich gerne dazu kaufen, entweder eine oder zwei, das kommt drauf an wie viel Platz der Keller am Ende zur Verfügung stellt.
Es wird nicht gemauert, sondern ähnlich wie bei Dir mit Sandwichplatten isoliert. Da ich aus einer Handwerkerfamilie komme, werde ich das mit dem Dachdeckermeister meines Vertrauens aushandeln  Wie gut konnte man durch die Sandwichplatten die Rohrleitungen führen? Sehr frickelig oder deutlich angenehmer als durch Beton?


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Sep. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, da haben wir auch schon mal drüber gesprochen, ich erinnere mich dunkel... dass ich von den DN 110 auf DN 125 in den Trommler gehe?
> Macht das Sinn oder ist es unnötiges Gewurschtel? Die beiden BA sind bereits in DN 110 ausgeführt, aber es ist ja möglich den Abzweig auf eine Nummer höher zu gehen.
> Erreiche ich damit mehr Flow und am Ende mehr wie 40m³ oder ist das albern?



Es macht daher Sinn, daß du ggf. 1 oder 2cm weniger Pegelabsenkung in der TF Einlaufkammer und somit weniger Förderhöhe für den LH hast. Dieser ist dann effizienter.
KG 125 kostet kaum mehr.
Die Ein- und Ausgänge am TF kannst Du passend für Dich bestellen.
Keine Schieber? Standrohrkammer?
DN250 Ablauf am Boden des TF zur LH Kammer wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ida17 (4. Sep. 2019)

Gut, dann mach ich das doch so 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Keine Schieber? Standrohrkammer?


Bei Schiebern bin ich mir deshalb nicht sicher, weil immer wieder geschrieben wird, dass diese oft undicht und schwer zu händeln sind. 

Eine Standrohrkammer wollte ich anfangs miteinbauen, aber da wüsste ich jetzt keine geeignete Konstruktion innerhalb der Sandwichplatten.
Und vor allem:


Zacky schrieb:


> Auch sollte dann eine Sammelkammer einen zusätzlichen Schmutzablass haben, um den sich dort absetzenden Schmutz auf einfacheren Wegen entsorgen zu können.


Da habe ich vorher nicht dran gedacht, eigentlich ist die Kammer eine schöne Sache, aber da noch mal einen zusätzlichen ABlauf zu montieren. Ich wollte mir die Arbeit sparen irgendwo wieder eine Drecksammelstelle sauber machen zu müssen


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Sep. 2019)

Ich habe den Trommelfilter z.B. von Aquatec, es gibt aber soviele die mit diesen PP Trommelfiltern handeln.

Würde dann gleich den PP 65 nehmen, liegen im Einkaufspreis gleich auf und kosten auch so nur 300 € Unterschied im richtigen Einkauf.

Bei Lufthebern enthalte ich mich, da musst du wohl auf Thorsten oder Zacky hören..

Ob nun 2x PE Bio's oder nur eine, musst du entscheiden..
Je nach Platz! Meine nimmt halt nur 140 cm weg, geht dafür weit nach unten in den Boden..


----------



## Ida17 (5. Sep. 2019)

Aquatec scheint mir eine gute Adresse zu sein, danke Fabian!  

Mir ist gestern beim Blick in den Garten ein Geistesblitz gekommen, den muss ich jetzt mal loswerden  

Angenommen der Teich ist mit Wasseroberkante bei 40cm über 0. Am Ende des Gartens sind wir bei einem Wasserniveau von 50cm, da es um 10cm abschüssig ist. 
Der PP65 darf max. 16,5cm mit dem Deckel über der Wasserkante stehen, also bei 66,5cm über 0. 
Bei einer Eigenhöhe von 70,8cm wäre es also möglich den Trommler nahezu vollständig oberirdisch aufzustellen, natürlich in Waage auf einem Sockel (Beton, Granit etc.).
Die PE-Bio könnte dann in einem 1,20-1,50m tiefen "Loch" versenkt werden und mittels einer gescheiten Trockenpumpe das Wasser zurück in den Teich drücken. 

Denkfehler?

Das schließt natürlich den LH aus und wir sind wieder bei der Energieeffizienz 0 angelangt.
Positiv: ich spare mir das unnötige Buddeln und den Container für den Bauschutt. 
Die Sandwichplatten können den "FK" oberirdisch ja genauso gut isolieren. 

Im Grunde wäre es nichts anderes wie bei Dir, Fabian. Der FK ist ja im Prinzip auch nicht tief, außer für die Bio.
Jetzt bleibt nur die Frage wie viele Pumpen ich brauche oder fragen wir andersrum: *Wie groß* oder *wie viele* Abgänge brauche ich von der Bio zurück in den Teich, um 40-50m³ sicher zurückzuschicken ohne dass mir das System überläuft?


----------



## Zacky (5. Sep. 2019)

Der Aufbau  schließt einen Luftheber nicht aus. Der Trommelfilter steht weiterhin (mit entsprechend max. Einbauhöhe) auf Wasserlinie und die Biokammer wirllst Du versenken. Also ist das gesamt Konstrukt immer noch Schwerkraft basiert und somit bleibt die Option für einen Luftheber. Du würdest doch so oder so das Wasser unten aus der Biokammer saugen, ob nun mit Luftheber oder mit normaler Pumpe. Solange es jetzt keine Förderhöhe über Wasserlinie gibt, bleibt es sich gleich.


----------



## Ida17 (5. Sep. 2019)

Ach danke Zacky für die Zeichnung, ich tu mich da richtig schwer.
Und ich dachte, der Luftheber sollte direkt nach dem Trommler sitzen?
Die Überbrückung zwischen FK und Teich sind mehrere Meter, wie schafft der Luftheber das?

Geht die Reihenfolge auch: TF - LH - Bio und mit 4xDN125 von der PE-Tonne ab in den Teich?

Oder eben die Reihenfolge: 4x DN125 in den TF - Abgang DN?? zur Bio - 4xDN125 Rücklauf-Teich via Trockenpumpe


----------



## Zacky (5. Sep. 2019)

Ja, das stimmt schon. Der Luftheber steht idealerweise zwischen TF und Biokammer. Und auch das ist weiterhin möglich. Dann muss halt die Biokammer unten entsprechende Rückleitungen - also Anschlüsse/Ausgänge - haben. Das Prinzip bleibt stets das Gleiche.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Geht die Reihenfolge auch: TF - LH - Bio und mit 4xDN125 von der PE-Tonne ab in den Teich?


geht auch



Ida17 schrieb:


> Oder eben die Reihenfolge: 4x DN125 in den TF - Abgang DN?? zur Bio - 4xDN125 Rücklauf-Teich via Trockenpumpe


etwas anders... TF - Abgang 2 x DN 200 oder 1 x DN 250 - Bio unten mit direkten Pumpenanschluss für zwei trocken aufstellbare Pumpen - Pumpen evtl. 2 x DM 30000 Vario!?


----------



## Ida17 (5. Sep. 2019)

Die zweite Variante ohne LH wäre wesentlich weniger Bauaufwand 
2x DM Vario 30000... preislich naja, aber viel weniger kostet der LH mit ner großen Secoh auch nicht.
Fragt sich nur wie viel Strom da verpulvert wird, was würden denn die zwei Pumpen an Strom verbrauchen?
Das ist so einer der Punkte die bei der Vize-Regierung auf Kritik stoßen, wenn's nach mir ginge würde ich auf die paar Watt pfeiffen 

Edit: 
Wie bekomme ich bei der Trockenaufstellung der Vario Pumpen die Verbindung mit DN200/250 hin?


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Sep. 2019)

Bei diesen zwei Pumpen, legste lieber noch einen 500er drauf und kaufst dir eine vernünftige und gute Pumpe die auch Strom spart!
Wobei ich die DM Vario nicht schlecht machen möchte, die läuft und läuft.

Jedoch verballerst Du hier min. 500 Watt wenn du die angepeilten 40 000 Liter packen möchtest.
Ich würde jedoch sagen, das die Pumpen fast auf Vollast laufen müssen um wirklich echte 40 raus zuholen.
Somit knackst du dann auch die 600er Watt Marke pro Stunde nur für Pumpen alleine..

Ich habe in meinem Thread mal eine Rechnung aufgestellt..
Kenne auch viele aus den Koiforen, die aktuell umschwenken und teure Pumpen kaufen.
Wiremesh hat jedoch die Preise angezogen und um 250 € erhöht!

Die Pumpen sind halt nicht nur Qualitätsmäßig besser sondern packen auch die angegeben Werte eher, als eine DM Vario..
Muss man ganz ehrlich so sagen.

Meine Wiremesh dreht 35 Kubik mit 95-100 Watt bei 1340 Umdrehungen.
Das schon ein Unterschied.

Vor kurzem wo mir die Wiremesh mal kurz ausgefallen ist, lief meine Vario mit einer BE320.
Die zwei schafften bei ~ 260 Watt, nicht ganz die Leistung (vll. 85 %) der Wiremesh die nur 95-100 Watt braucht.
Ich hätte natürlich die BE320 weiter aufdrehen können, jedoch wären wir dann bei über 300 Watt, was nicht sein muss ..

Strömung bei den Rückläufen wird auch sehr schwer bei den DM's..


----------



## teichern (5. Sep. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie viel Strom da verpulvert wird, was würden denn die zwei Pumpen an Strom verbrauchen?



Moin, ich habe eine DM Vario 30000 seit Mai in Betrieb. Wenn man sie bei 40-50% laufen läßt, ist der Stromverbrauch erträglich 95-120W, allerdings habe ich sie an einem gepumpten System. Die Blue Eco 320 verbraucht zeitgleich bei gleicher Leistung ca. 40-60W und auch bei mehr Leistung geht der Verbrauch nicht so schnell hoch wie bei der DM. Mit der Blue Eco kann ich so 10000l netto pumpen, bei unter 50W. Ich werde die DM in jedem Fall nächstes Jahr austauschen, denn bei gleichzeitigem Betrieb erkennt man schnell was für ein Stromfresser die DM ist. 

Wenn Du die Wahl hast, kann ich Fabian nur zustimmen, lieber mehr in die Pumpe investieren! Bei Schwerkraft erst recht, denn da hast Du eine riesen Auswahl.


----------



## Zacky (5. Sep. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich bei der Trockenaufstellung der Vario Pumpen die Verbindung mit DN200/250 hin?



Du hast hier einen Denkfehler. Die Verbindung DN200/250 ist doch nur zwischen dem TF und der Bio notwendig. Die Bio bekommt unten dann zwei ganz normale Anschlüsse in DN 63 oder DN 75 oder auch nur DN 50 - weiß nicht genau, was für Anschlussmöglichkeiten die von Fabian alias @Alfii147 oben genannten Pumpen haben - und dort gehen die trocken aufgestellten Pumpen direkt ran. Schieber oder Kugelhahn dazwischen nicht vergessen. Mit den Pumpen drückst Du dann das gesamte Wasser durch ein Rohr in den Teich - vermutlich DN 110 oder Minimum DN 75. Wenn Du zwei Pumpen nutzt, dann halt entsprechend auch zwei Rückläufe die durch die Pumpen direkt gespeist werden.

Du bist jetzt an einem Punkt, wo Du Dir darüber einig werden musst, wie Du pumpen möchtest.


----------



## Ida17 (8. Sep. 2019)

Tach Zusammen,

jetzt ist es mir auch klar, dankeschön!  



Zacky schrieb:


> Du bist jetzt an einem Punkt, wo Du Dir darüber einig werden musst, wie Du pumpen möchtest.


Da hast Du recht. Als Gedankenstütze möchte ich mal die Vor- und Nachteile der beiden Versionen, die sich für mich ergeben, darstellen:

*Pumpenversion in 2x DM Vario 30000* (die Pumpe jetzt nur als Beispiel)

+ 2 Rückläufe in DN110 bereits montiert
+ kein Aufbrechen der Folie mit Ausnahme der Skimmer
+ FK kann beinahe gänzlich oberirdisch gebaut werden
+ kein Bagger, kein Container
+ unnötige Rohrverbindungen alias Undichtigkeiten werden minimiert
+ Flow kann mittels Steuerung kontrolliert und einfacher gedrosselt werden

- Pumpen verbrauchen mehr Strom
- Anschaffungskosten sind höher

*LHoS-Version*

+ Belüftung via LH, keine Zusätze
+ geringer Stromverbrauch
+ Anschaffungskosten geringer als Pumpversion (LH und Secoh/Thomas AP) 

- Bagger und Conatiner nötig = FK muss mind. 1,50m tief werden.
- TF wird aufgehangen, Halterung an Platten möglicherweise problematisch
- 2-3 zusätzliche Rückläufe in DN110 = mind. 4 Foliendurchbrüche 
- Umstellung auf Pumpversion problematisch, Arbeit umsonst

Jetzt wo ich das so schreibe... macht es eigentlich mehr Sinn bei der Pumpenversion zu bleiben, geringer Verbrauch vom LH hin oder her 
Ich muss das noch mal in Ruhe abklären. Habe ich irgendwas an Kritikpunkten vergessen?


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwas an Kritikpunkten vergessen?


Ja, eine Aufstellung der einmaligen und laufenden Kosten gegenüber  
Ebenso Aufwand und auch mögliche Kosten für zukünftige Wartung und evtl. Ersatzteile

Die Einbauhöhe des TF ändert sich im Normalfall auch nicht um "einige Meter" sondern variert um die Höhe des Durchmesser der Rohre + evtl. Überstauung.


Ida17 schrieb:


> - Umstellung auf Pumpversion problematisch



Wenn man schon beim Bau an diese Möglichkeit denkt und dafür vielleicht etwas Platz schafft, dann würde ich komplett wiedersprechen wollen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (8. Sep. 2019)

Diese Aufstellung muss ich noch überarbeiten, ich hatte bisher erst die groben Kosten zusammengestellt.



DbSam schrieb:


> Die Einbauhöhe des TF ändert sich im Normalfall auch nicht um "einige Meter"


Natürlich nicht. Aber bei mir gibt es eine kleine Besonderheit, nämlich dass der TF ohne LH lediglich auf einen Sockel gestellt werden muss.
Der Wasserspiegel liegt etwa bei +50cm, das beudetet bei einer Bauhöhe des TFs von 70,8cm dass dieser oberirdisch aufgestellt werden kann.
Der LH ist das Problem. Der Abgang liegt am Boden vom TF und mit ca. 1,70m Länge müsste ich auch unter dem TF die Grube ausheben. 
Ohne LH versenke ich lediglich die PE-Tonne im Boden und das geht mit der Schaufel. 

Umgekehrt: Wenn ich den ganzen Keller auf einen LHoS auslege, buddel ich wie ein Blöden und sollte dann doch eher ne Pumpe zum Einsatz kommen, weil die Wasserwerte durch den LH in den Keller gehen (bspw. wie bei Florian) hab ich mir die Arbeit umsonst gemacht. 

Klar, wenn man auf LH umsteigen möchte hat man auch den Salat.
Für mich gewinnt aber die Pumpenversion immer mehr an Form und Farbe, zumal ich wirklich keine Lust habe 4 oder 5 Flanschen noch durch die Folie zu stechen. 
Da reichen auch 2 für die Skimmer und damit hat es sich erledigt


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2019)

Das ist alles Deine Entscheidung.


Der Ausgang des TF ist aber bei beiden Versionen immer gleich ...

Viele denken beim Bau auch nur immer an den Bau, all den Aufwand und dessen Kosten.
Irgendwann ist man aber irgendwie fertig, dann bleiben die laufenden Kosten, Arbeiten und deren Aufwand übrig.
Stell Dich bitte auf diese Seite und betrachte Deinen Plan von dort aus.
Nichts schönreden, so von wegen 'geht schon', 'wird schon', etc.
Beziehe diese gewonnenen Ansichten in die Überlegungen mit ein.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist man aber irgendwie fertig


Ja Carsten, irgendwann  
Aber Ida ist ja noch jung, da kann sie noch ein paar Mal umbauen


----------



## Ida17 (9. Sep. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber Ida ist ja noch jung, da kann sie noch ein paar Mal umbauen


Muss ich?!  



DbSam schrieb:


> Nichts schönreden, so von wegen 'geht schon', 'wird schon', etc.


Habe ich irgendwann behauptet, dass ich so denke? Wenn ja, dann tut es mir leid den Eindruck eines "Pfuschers" geweckt zu haben.
Ich stelle hier meine Überlegungen rein, die selbstverständlich keine Endversion der Konstruktion sein sollen. 

So, noch mal zum Ablauf:
Der Filterkeller wird zunächst ausgehoben, gebaut und natürlich ausnivelliert. Die Rohrverbindungen werden bis in den Keller verlegt.
Der TF kommt *später*. Soll heißen, das der Filterkeller bis auf weiteres fertiggestellt wird (mit PE-Biotonne) und der TF darauf einziehen wird. 
Einen Goldesel habe ich leider nicht im Garten.
Ich bin, glaube ich, auch nicht die einzige, die so etwas macht.


----------



## DbSam (9. Sep. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwann behauptet, dass ich so denke? Wenn ja, dann tut es mir leid den Eindruck eines "Pfuschers" geweckt zu haben.


Nein, hast Du nicht.
Entschuldige bitte, falls das so rübergekommen sein sollte.
Es war nur als Tipp gemeint, dass man sich den späteren Aufwand nicht 'klein' denken soll.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Wahrscheinlich sind mir in letzter Zeit zu viel solcher Leute über den Weg gelaufen ...
Zuletzt am Sonnabend:
Da hat mir jemand erzählt, dass er einen Stromkreis seines Hauses vom FI abgetrennt hat.
Der würde ab und zu auslösen und das würde nerven. Wäre ja nur der Lichtkreis der oberen Etage. Nur Licht, da kann ja nichts passieren ...
Da bleibt mir der Mund offen stehen.


----------



## teichern (9. Sep. 2019)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben, willst Du von einem gepumpten System auf Schwerkraft mit TF und Biokammer umstellen. Dabei steht LH oder Pumpe zur Auswahl, insbesondere die DM Varios.

Ich würde mir das ganze sehr einfach machen und auf das bauen, was an den meisten Teichen problemlos läuft, eine hochwertige „Stromsparpumpe“ (Titanium, FlowFriend, Blue Eco,…….)! Eine DM Vario kann man als Ersatz vorhalten, falls tatsächlich mal ein Problem aufkommen sollte. Was LH angeht scheint das auch noch mit mehr Aufwand verbunden zu sein, den würde ich mir dann einfach sparen.

Ich beobachte täglich wie groß der Unterschied Blue Eco 320/ DM Vario 30.000 ist und kann eigentlich nur raten diese Stromfresser, insbesondere an Schwerkraft Systemen, zu vermeiden.


----------



## Ida17 (9. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Es war nur als Tipp gemeint, dass man sich den späteren Aufwand nicht 'klein' denken soll.


Für Tipps bin ich auch jederzeit dankbar  
Und nein, den Aufwand unterschätze ich auch überhaupt nicht, denn ich bin ja nicht alleine die das Dingen bauen wird und muss dahingehend sorgsam mit der Planung umgehen, bevor mir da jemand einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. 
Und das der ganze Spaß auch eine Menge Geld kostet ist mir nur zu gut bewusst. 



DbSam schrieb:


> Nur Licht, da kann ja nichts passieren ...


Genau den Eindruck möchte ich hier nicht erwecken, das wäre ja peinlich. 



teichern schrieb:


> Eine DM Vario kann man als Ersatz vorhalten


Diese Pumpe habe ich auch nur zufällig als Beispiel ausgewählt, es gibt bessere die mögen mehr kosten aber in der Unterhaltung effizienter sein. 
Bei mir läuft gepumpt die DM Vario 20000, die ist soweit in Ordnung für diesen Betrieb und kann später als Ersatzpumpe herhalten, wenn mal eine Pumpe ausfallen sollte.
Das passiert ja gerne spätnachmittags am Wochenende...


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Sep. 2019)

Bei mir war vor kurzem wieder die nette Frau von den Stadtwerken zum ablesen ..
Freue mich schon irgendwie auf den Bescheid, da dieser sicherlich humaner ausfallen wird als der vorherige und die von den den letzten 3 Jahren.

Letztes Jahr habe ich um die 14 000 KW rausgeballert, natürlich mit enormer Aufschlagszahlung..
Gut das konnte man aber auch nicht als Beispiel nehmen, da lief die Heizung sehr lange - Pool zur Hälterung usw.

Aber davor lagen wir immer um die 9400 - 10 800 KW im Jahr (2018 - 10447 KW)

AKTUELL stehe ich bei knapp 7000 KW - wird natürlich noch etwas mehr, auch mit der Hochrechnung..
Aber ich spare mir bereits gute 2000 KW was um die 540 € entspricht.

Somit kann ich auch meine monatlichen Abschlagszahlungen wieder senken..
Und komme so immer weiter nach unten, was auch mein Ziel war.

Dazu habe ich mein großes Aquarium letzten Monat noch aufgegeben..
Spare mir täglich 3.84 KW - im Jahr = 1400 KW

Das trägt nächstes Jahr, nochmal zu einem schönen Abfall der Kosten bei.

Teich steht aktuell übrigens bei 1600 KW wo er verbraucht hat, dieses Jahr.
Hier werden aber auch meine zwei Gartenhäuser hinten mitgerechnet, aber das macht vielleicht 30-50 KW aus.. 

Man merkt es also schon, wenn man energiesparend baut und effiziente Pumpen verwendet.


----------



## Ida17 (9. Sep. 2019)

Danke für die Aufstellung, Fabian!  
Bei Deinem Profi-Koiteich ist das aber sehr human, ist da in den 1600 KW auch der Verbrauch der Heizung mit drin? 

Wenn ich mir die Secoh 80 und die Thomas AP 100 so angucke, wenig Strom fressen die aber auch nicht unbedingt. 
Diese bräuchte ich ja um den LH effizient zu betreiben oder sogar noch eine Leistungsstufe mehr? 
"Fressen" LHs tatsächlich die angegeben 100W bei Schwerkraft? Diese Belüfterpumpen sind ja nicht steuerbar... 

Wie sähe das bei den Pumpen Blue Eco, Oase Titanium etc. aus? 
Ich werde aus den Datenblättern nicht ganz schlau. Eine Förderhöhe muss ja keine der Pumpen erreichen, sondern sie würde ja das Wasser über Schwerkraft zurückpumpen. 
Somit verballert diese ja keine unnötige Energie, um das Wasser weiterzuschleusen. 

Ich sag's mal ganz platt: wenn ich mit zwei Pumpen 40m³ bspw. bei 80-100W fördern kann und der LH ähnlich viel Strom verbraucht, na dann ist doch klar welche Variante ich nehme.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Sep. 2019)

Entweder eine gute Trockenläuferpumpe wie flowfriend / wiremesh oder LH.

Dort wirst Du dann, wenn alles passt, auf ca. 3W/m³/h kommen können.

Bei den Motorpumpen kommt dann oft noch eine Belüfterpumpe hinzu.
Beim LH ist alles erledigt- auch der "Verschleiß an Teilen im Wasser".

Wenn Du aber nicht tief genug graben kannst, um einen 2m langen LH einzubauen, dann vernünftige Motorpumpe der genannten Firmen.
Andere Pümpchen sind bauartbedingt wartungs- und ausfallanfälliger "Naßläuferpumpe" und benötigen mehr el. Energie.


----------



## Zacky (9. Sep. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> "Fressen" LHs tatsächlich die angegeben 100W bei Schwerkraft?


Ja, durchaus. Bei mir läuft so ein Konzept, bestehend aus vier kleineren Belüfterpumpen an je eigenem Luftheber. Aktuell 98 W/h bei geschätzten 54.000 l/h.

Wie schon erwähnt, spart man sich eigentlich die zusätzliche Belüftung einer Biokammer, da dies der Luftheber in den meisten Fällen mit übernehmen kann. Die an vielen Orten beschriebenen Probleme, die ursächlich auf den Luftheber zurückgeführt werden, kann ich aus der Erfahrung meiner bisherigen Jahre nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte solche Probleme noch nicht, so dass ich nicht pauschal die alleinige Ursache beim Luftheber sehe. Die Nachbarländer betreiben Luftheber an Koiteichen schon seit Jahren zuvor, bevor es hier damit angefangen hat.

Den Kosten-/Nutzenfaktor solltest Du richtigerweise abwägen. Den temporären Arbeitsaufwand vielleicht eher nicht, denn Du buddelst doch eh in die Tiefe. Ob nun für die teils vergrabene Biokammer oder dann auch gleich für einen LH-Schacht sollte kaum einen Unterschied machen. 

Du solltest grundsätzlich mit dem System fahren, was Dir lieber ist und das scheint die normale Pumpenanlage zu sein. 
Dazu kommt dann aber noch eine Belüftung für die Biokammer, welche sicherlich auch in etwa eine Secoh 60/80 oder Thomas AP 60/80 werden wird. Dazu ggf. noch die UVC mit 80-100 W.



Ida17 schrieb:


> ch sag's mal ganz platt: wenn ich mit zwei Pumpen 40m³ bspw. bei 80-100W fördern kann


Das sehe ich bei den normalen Pumpen derzeit noch nicht. Die FF Pro ist schon sehr gut und angegeben mit mind. 200 W/h bei ca. 50 m³/h, kostet aber aber auch 2600,- € in der Anschaffung.


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Sep. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufstellung, Fabian!
> Bei Deinem Profi-Koiteich ist das aber sehr human, ist da in den 1600 KW auch der Verbrauch der Heizung mit drin?



Nein, geheizt wird über einen ~ 40 KW Wärmetauscher.
Teich ist an die Hausheizung (Öl) angeschlossen. 

Habe letztes Jahr, keinen großen Anstieg des Verbrauches zu vorher sehen können.
Hält sich also sehr in Grenzen, was ich da mehr an Öl raushaue. 

Deswegen wurde auch diese Variante gewählt, möchte nicht mehr zurück zum Strom (Genesis Heizung)..!

In den 1600 KW stecken nur mein Gartenhaus + Gehege & das was ich dort halt mal anstecke..
Das wäre z.B. die Poolpumpe mit 85 Watt oder meine Teichpumpe zum Wasserwechsel - Gartenwasserpumpe zum Pool entleeren.

Und mein Sauerstoffkonzentrator läuft natürlich darauf, der zieht am meisten Strom von den Teichsachen.
Ca. 300-350 Watt braucht er in der Stunde. Kommt schon mal vor, das der locker 2-3 Stunden läuft. 
Sind dann gleich mal 1 KW weg .. Aber das Pflicht! 

Meine Wirmesh saugt direkt an meiner Bio (110) an & drückt dann sofort in ein knapp 2 Meter langes Rohr (110) zurück in den Teich.
Da gibt es keine Höhe zu überwinden oder Bögen, die Flow bremsen würden. 

Ich habe 2x BA und 1x Skimmer, auch so gut es geht verrohrt (Aquatec).
Somit so effizient verlegt wie möglich, soll ja auch so sein.

Meine Wiremesh läuft bei 1300 Umdrehungen was 95-105 Watt entspricht.
Mein Skimmer ist Pausenlos immer 2 cm unter Wasser - passt aber so, so kann ich mir drehen. 
Fällt eh kein Schmutz in Teich  

Wenn ich mehr aufdrehe, zieht mir die Wiremesh das Wasser weg und die Zuläufe sind überfordert.
Skimmer ist dann ganz unter Wasser, was natürlich mit Fischen nicht möglich ist & mein TF geht fast in Dauerspülung, weil das Wasser nicht nachkommt.


----------



## teichern (9. Sep. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ich sag's mal ganz platt: wenn ich mit zwei Pumpen 40m³ bspw. bei 80-100W fördern kann



Schau Dir mal diesem Post an, da hatte Fabian schon mal den Verbrauch der Wiremesh angegeben. 80W/ ca. 30.000l:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/586011/


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Sep. 2019)

Genau! Danke Dir..
Habe es auch erst vor kurzem wieder gemerkt, wo die Wiremesh kurzzeitig nicht wollte ..
Wo Blue Eco 320 und die Vario (20er) liefen. Hier waren wir schon 260 Watt, bei 80-85 % der Leistung der Wiremesh.

Bisschen mehr aufgedreht, um die Leistung der Wiremesh zu erreichen hätte mich über die 300 Watt Marke gebracht, somit den dreifachen Verbrauch der Wiremesh 

Man muss halt auch sagen, das sich der Preis der Wiremesh und der anderen Top Pumpen wie Flowfriend erst später rechen, weil diese einfach 1500-2200 € kosten. Dann kommt es drauf an, wie viele du brauchst oder ob du mit einer Top Pumpe arbeitest und zur Sicherheit, wie auch ich eine etwas günstigere noch dazu hast wie die Blue Eco320 und DM Vario 20 000. 

Ich brauche nur einen Rücklauf, den befeuert ausschließlich die Wiremesh.
Wobei die Wiremesh auch mehr Rückläufe bedienen kann du kannst aufdrehen bis zu 75 000 Liter. Vll schaust du mal die Koiforen durch, hier gibt es öfter Messungen.. 

Eine kenne ich z.B. mit 49 Kubik (echte per Ultraschallmessung) gemessen und das bei 262 Watt. Gibt auch Diagramme von der Flowfriend.. 
Kommt halt auf die Verrohrung usw an ..

Die Pumpen haben einfach eine Wahninns Kraft, kein Vergleich zu den normalen Teichpumpen..
Da stinkt die Blue Eco auch ab, außer es sind die großen 900er und höher. 

Der Preis rechnet sich aber irgendwann, siehe den Post wo Hans gepostet hat.
Normal sollte man den Preis wo die teure mehr gekostet hat, als die billigere Version innerhalb von 1-2 Jahren an Strom, zumindest bei mir wieder drinnen sein. 

Ist halt schon ein Vergleich ob ich 400 Watt an Strom rausknalle pro Stunde oder nur 100-150 Watt. Nehme hierfür mich als Beispiel..


----------



## DbSam (9. Sep. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Nehme hierfür mich als Beispiel..


Dich? 

Ach nö ...
Deine Pumpe ist dafür besser geeignet.. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Sep. 2019)

Du weißt was gemeint ist 

Aber ich kann halt nur für die Pumpenvariante sprechen.
Zum Luftheber usw. kann ich nichts sagen und enthalte mich.


----------



## Ida17 (16. Okt. 2019)

Moin Zusammen,

wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual, richtig? 

Bin noch mal tief in mich gegangen und stelle fest: ich komme um diese verflixte Buddelei nicht rum  
Daher nehme ich mich noch mal des LHoS an.
Ich habe, nachdem ich mir auch noch mal den Tröt von Mitch durchgelesen habe, eine Skizze vom System gemacht.
Was meint Ihr?  
Zwei Fragen hätte ich auch gleich noch: 

- Was bewirken die 2 Abläufe am TF? Reicht nicht einer?
- Kann man auch seitliche Abläufe vom TF machen oder muss der Ablauf am Boden liegen?

Im Übrigen: ich bin nach wie vor nicht abgeneigt, von LH auf Pumpe zu gehen. 
Ich behalte mir die Version im Hinterkopf, denn noch weiß ich nicht wie der Boden unter dem Keller aussieht.
Sollte beim Ausheben des Filterkellers herauskommen, dass für den LHoS kein Platz ist, dann gehe ich zurück zur Pumpe. 
Also wird es eine just-in-time Entscheidung, ob der Teich mit LHoS oder gepumpt betrieben wird. 
Vielleicht sollte ich jetzt schon anfangen zu graben


----------



## PeBo (16. Okt. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich jetzt schon anfangen zu graben



Hallo Ida, jetzt mit dem Graben anzufangen ist vielleicht gar nicht die schlechteste Idee. Momentan sind die oberen 50 cm, die noch im Sommer knochenhart waren, doch etwas vom Regen aufgeweicht.

Meines Wissens nach befinden sich die Abgänge des Trommelfilters im Normalfall an der Seite, kann aber beim Hersteller auch mit Ablauf an der Bodenseite bestellt werden.

Wahrscheinlich ist dir das ja bewusst, aber in der Zeichnung nur etwas unglücklich dargestellt, dass die Oberkante aller Komponenten auf dem maximalen Wasserstand des Teiches liegen sollten. Nach dem Luftheber kommt es eher noch zu einer Überstauung, so dass ich die Oberkante dort eher noch 5 - 10cm höher einplanen würde.
D.h. bei Abstellen des Lufthebers oder alternativ der Pumpe sollte das Wasser nirgendwo überlaufen können. Über Schwerkraft stellt sich der gleiche Wasserstand wie im Teich ein.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ida17 (16. Okt. 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Oberkante aller Komponenten auf dem maximalen Wasserstand des Teiches liegen sollten


Ja stimmt, danke für den Hinweis. Ist ein bisschen verunglückt in der Zeichnung


----------



## Teich4You (16. Okt. 2019)

Die Einbauhöhe meines Trommelfilters ist sogar +17cm über normalem Teichniveau.


----------



## Ida17 (16. Okt. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Einbauhöhe meines Trommelfilters ist sogar +17cm über normalem Teichniveau.


Das ist ja das Tolle an der ganzen Sache. 
Mein zukünftiger Trommler bräuchte ja gar keinen Keller, denn aufgrund des Gefälles kann dieser oberirdisch stehen. 
Klar, der Rest vom Schützenfest muss natürlich eingebuddelt werden.


----------



## Ida17 (16. Okt. 2019)

Hier noch mal eine Korrektur der Skizze.


----------



## samorai (16. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Ida!
Hinter dem TF gleich den Bioturm ist nicht ganz so schön. 
Hat der TF mal einen Gau hast du den Dreck in deiner Bio, die dann sicherlich nicht so einfach zu reinigen ist.
Da würde eine Absicherung in Form eines guten Zwischefilter (Bürsten oder Schwaemme) davor bewahren die Bio zureinigen.

Hinter meinem TF befindet sich ein Bürsten Filter der den Rest Schmutz aufnimmt und da kommt noch einiges zusammen.
Ich habe zwar kein Biofilter aber ich kann sehen was in den Filtern dahinter passiert.


----------



## Teich4You (16. Okt. 2019)

Ein richtiger Trommelfilter holt alles raus was dich dazu bewegen müsste die Biologie zu reinigen. 
Ich bin sicherlich jemand der sehr ambitioniert an das Hobby ran geht und nicht unbeachtliche Mengen füttert.
Meinen Biofilter muss ich deswegen nicht sauber machen.
Und das werde ich auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht.


----------



## Geisy (17. Okt. 2019)

Hallo

Es gibt genug Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten die nach dem TF und nicht bewegten Biokammern diese reinigen müssen.

@Ida17 
Nachteilig für den Luftheber sehe ich bei dir:
1. lange Verrohrung
2. viele Bögen
3. viele Kammern
4. der Trommelfilter der einen Höhenunterschied braucht zum abreinigen
Dieser Aufbau wird beim Luftheber dazu führen das du sehr viel Luft und Energie brauchst.
Von der Energie her können das dann auch normale Pumpen und bei zuviel Luft verändern sich die Wasserwerte nachteilig.
Dein Aufbau ist für den LH nicht gut und ich rate davon ab. Du wirst die Vorteile des LH so nicht nutzen können.

Gruß Norbert, der selber sehr viele Versionen und Aufbauten vom LH getestet hat.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Okt. 2019)

Ich sehe das wie Norbert.


----------



## Ida17 (17. Okt. 2019)

@Geisy: Meinst Du mit der langen Verrohrung die Gesamtverbindung Teich-Keller oder nur den LH? 



Geisy schrieb:


> 4. der Trommelfilter der einen Höhenunterschied braucht zum abreinigen


Auch das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Welcher Höhenunterschied ist gemeint?


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Ida....lass Dich nicht hin und hertreiben.
Der Geisy kommt immer daher und sagt, dass TF unf LH nicht passt.

Als Grund dafür wird der am Sieb anfallende Differenzpegel genannt, der natürlich seinen Beitrag zur Förderhöhe dam Lh/ der Pumpe hat.
Das kann man am Sensor des TF einstellen.
Es kommt also irgendwas an 0,5cm bei sauberen Sieb bis Schaltpunkt des TF z.B. 4cm an Differenzpegel durch den TF zustande.

Der LH hat eine flache Förderkennlinie im Vergleich zu den meisten Motorpumpen.
Deswegen sollte man die Förderhöhe am LH konstruktiv so flach wie möglich halten.
Dann ist er effizienter.

Deswegen empfehle ich oft KG 125 bei den Saugrohren um den hydr. Wid. und somit die Pegelabsenkung in der TF Einlaufkammer gering zu halten.
Vielkeicht 2cm entstehen dort.

TF passt schon. Dort kommen nochmal 0,5 -4cm beispielhaft hinzu.

Biokammer wird aufgestaut.
Bei ähnlicher Auslegung der Rückläufe 2cm.

Förderhöhe an der Pumpe /LH schwankt also von 4,5 - 8,5 cm beispielhaft.

Dadurch ist der LH natürlich ineffizienter als bei 4cm Förderhöhe ohne TF.
Jeder mag ja immer das was er hat. ..

Aber zum Kuckuck nochmal.. TF und LH funktioniert doch bei vielen hier.
Zacky mit 2W je m³/h

6 Saugstellen bei mir mit ca. 8cm mehr Förderhöhe durch Murks bei den Saugleitungen als in dem Beispiel...
Im Link unten findest Du alles dazu. ...
auch was luftseitig geht....welche Pumpe.

Klar....bau so einen Helixblumenkübel mit DN 400 LH mitten auf der Folie ala Geisy und Du pumpst mit 1W/m³/h....

Mannomann....
Tips zum LH hast Du ja schon bekommen..
Mach beim LH 2 Spaten tiefer...

Ich glaub....mein TF hat schon 30000mal gespült.....der LH läuft.  läuft.......

Biokammer und Schmutz....
Der fällt dort immer an.
Nicht nur weil keine Bürste oder Sieb vorher alles an Feinanteilen rausholt  ...
Sondern weil er dort auch entsteht...durch den Biobelag auf den Helix.

Entweder baut man die Rückläufe der Bio am Boden weg- dann sammelt sich dort nix- oder man hat am Boden der Bio einen BA.
1 x pro Woche für 10s den Schieber auf und tschüss. ..was man auch automatisieren kann.

Wird die Bio durch Luft von ganz unten noch bewegt...sammelt sich am Boden auch nix mehr an.
Beim LH und tangentialen Bioeinlauf muss dort nix mehr am Hel X extra belüftet oder bewegt werden
Wer mag wirbelt per Schaltuhr alles 3. 4mal am Tag extra durch.
Habe fertig


----------



## Teich4You (17. Okt. 2019)

Einen Nachteil hat man nicht erwähnt.
Baut man einen Luftheber in das System, hat man einen technisch bedingten Zwang Luft in das System zu pusten. 
Dasselbe gilt natürlich auch bei extra belüfteten Biokammern mit Bewegtbett bzw. Hexenkessel.
Somit wird also immer zwanghaft CO2 ausgetrieben, was den PH Wert nach oben korrigiert.
Das kann, aber muss nicht problematisch sein.
Ist es jedoch problematisch, kann man den Luftheber nicht ohne weiteres ausschalten, da sonst ja kein Wasser mehr bewegt wird.


----------



## Ida17 (17. Okt. 2019)

Danke Thorsten,

ich möchte die Filterstrecke so bauen, wie es sich bei anderen schon lange bewährt hat.
Warum? Weil ich kein Techniker bin und mich darauf verlasse, was bereits jahrelangen Betrieb hinter sich hat.

Klingt für andere vielleicht doof und unüberlegt, aber wenn ein Elektriker Kabel verlegt, muss ich auch auf dessen Fachwissen vertrauen. Punkt.

Wenn ich jetzt auf den LH gehe, kann ich im Nachhinein immer noch auf die gepumpte Version zurückgreifen. 
Entweder schwenke ich direkt noch während der Bauphase um, weils technisch einfach nicht mit LH machbar ist oder später, sollte mich der LH zu viel ärgern.


----------



## Geisy (17. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Thorsten

Schön das es bei dir mit TF und Luftheber klappt, du kennst aber auch einige Berichte von den Leuten die Probleme mit TF und LH hatten und den Luftheber wieder abgebaut haben. Erklär das Ida mal warum.

Ida hat ein lange Verrohrung bei den Zu und Abläufen vom Filterkeller zum Teich, viele Bögen, mehrere Kammern im Filterkeller und den Trommelfilter, wenn du dir sicher bist das es da auch läuft wie bei dir, dann predige es weiter.

Ich empfehle keinen anderen Filter sondern bei dem Aufbau eine Pumpe. Vom Stromverbrauch wird das fast gleich sein, es ist aber sicherer.
Bin nun hier auch raus.

Ida du kannst mich bei Fragen gerne per PN anschreiben.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Ida17 (17. Okt. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ida hat ein lange Verrohrung bei den Zu und Abläufen vom Filterkeller zum Teich, viele Bögen, mehrere Kammern im Filterkeller und den Trommelfilter,


Dann meintest Du doch die Zu- und Abläufe 
Ja das stimmt, die Wege sind sehr lang und ab und zu kommt ein Bogen mit rein. Aber das funktioniert doch bei anderen Teichen auch?
Ich erinnere mich an Semperits Doku, das sind zum Teil auch sehr lange Strecken gewesen. 

Optimal ist anders, aber einen anderen Weg gibt es nicht. Könnte ich den Filter woanders hinsetzen, würde ich es tun. 
Aber irgendein Zu-/Ablauf wäre immer benachteiligt und müsste um den Teich herum geleitet werden.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Drumm nimm bei langen Leitungen KG 125 für BA und Skimmer..

Bei mir habe ich ca. 15m als längste Saugleitung.
Leider habe ich dann ab 7m jeweils drei KG 110 auf 1 KG 125 geführt.
Das kam, weil ich zuviel von "Zielsaugtechnik" gelesen hatte....und der Mär, dass man ja regelmässsig um den Teich rennt und mal den einen oder anderen Saugpunkt zu oder aufschiebert.....

Egal welche Pumpe....Förderhöhe kostet immer Energie...

Motorpumpen wurden ja hier schon genannt und deren Verbräuche...Verschleiss...
Vernünftig wäre da eigentlich nur wiremesh...plus Belüftung der Bio.

Wie lang werden denn Deine Leitungen zum TF?
Du kannst auch problemlos von ggf. bereits verlegten 110 auf 125 erweitern und damit zum TF gehen.

Nur für 125 gibt es keine Schieber.....oder?
Deswegen ggf. Standrohrkammer...

Semperit kannst Du ggf. mal nett anschreiben

Vielleicht gibt er in seinem tollen Tröt mal die Rohrlängen und die Absenkung des Pegels in der ersten Kammer an.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Okt. 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vernünftig wäre da eigentlich nur wiremesh



Ich bin nach wie vor Überzeugt, dass High-End-Pumpen nicht die bessere Wahl an einem Schwerkraftsystem sind.
Schon gar nicht, wenn dem Budget Grenzen gesetzt sind.
Ich nutze AquaForte HF Rohrpumpen mit einem dokumentierten Gesamtverbrauch von rund 170W/h.
Dabei werden brutto 36.000 Liter bewegt.
Wie viel Strom würde eine High-End-Pumpe verbrauchen?
Bevor sich die Anschaffungskosten so einer Pumpe durch einen höchstens unwesentlich geringeren Stromverbauch gerechnet haben,
kann ich die HF Pumpen mehrfach austauschen, sollten diese nach 3-5 Jahren kaputt gehen, bevor ich den Anschaffungspreis der teuren Pumpe erreiche.
Ich selbst kenne wirklich niemanden der eine HighEnd-Pumpe der marke HighFil, Wiremesh oder Oase Titanium über einen Zeitraum von 10-15 Jahren dauerhaft und ohne Pause in Gebrauch hat.
Und genau so lange müsste die Pumpe ohne den geringsten Wartungsaufwand laufen.
Sonst würde sie ja noch teurer gegenüber den Rohrpumpen werden. 

Einen weiteren Aspekt der dagegen sprechen würde ist die Redundanz. 
Ich kann mir aus finanzieller Sicht eher eine Rohrpumpe in den Schuppen legen, als eine zweite High-End-Pumpe für sagen wir 1.300,- EUR.
Im Schadenfall, bin ich also längst nicht so aufgeschmissen.
Mitunter sogar nicht mal beeinträchtigt, da ich mein System zB mit zwei Rohrpumpen betreibe, wo ruhig auch mal eine ausfallen kann, ohne das alle stehen bleibt.
Ich kaufe mir aber sicher nicht zwei super teure Pumpen um diese Parallel zu betreiben.

Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen die teuren und effizienten Pumpen. 
Aber ich versuche auch mal alles gegenüber zu stellen, was so eintreten kann. 
Und da komme ich persönlich und aktuell immer wieder auf das Ergebnis lieber auf Rohrpumpen zu setzen, sofern man eine *Schwerkraftanlage *mit Motorpumpen bauen möchte.


----------



## Geisy (18. Okt. 2019)

Sehe ich genauso und die 170Watt wird ein Luftheber bei dem unvorteilhaften Aufbau auch fast brauchen. 
Wenn du z.B. zwei Hiblow120 als Luftpumpe brauchst bist du bei ca 180Watt und die Pumpen kosten zusammen um 750Euro.

Ich würde wie Florian eine Rohrpumpe bei dem Aufbau einsetzen.

Thorsten hat dir noch gar nicht erklärt warum einige mit TF den LH zurück gebaut haben und da du ihn nicht fragst denke ich kennst du die Probleme


----------



## Zacky (18. Okt. 2019)

Mich wundert es doch schon sehr, dass hier in dem Thread so massiv gegen eine Lufthebervariante argumentiert wird. Warum wird nicht versucht, ihr in beide Richtungen entsprechende Alternativvorschläge zu unterbreiten!? 
Wie schließe ich denn eine Rohrpumpe an einen Trommelfilter an? ...oder gehe ich dann hier doch direkt mit einer 2" Verbindung an den TF ran? Wo steht die Pumpe denn dann? Eine Rohrpumpe steht sehr wahrscheinlich am Ende der Filterstrecke und pumpt das Wasser direkt in den Teich über einen Rücklauf. Oder nimmt man gleich zwei Rohrpumpen am Ende der Strecke um an zwei verschiedenen Stellen das Wasser zurückzuführen? Wie sollten dann die Rohrverbindungen innerhalb der Filterstrecke aussehen? ...also welchen Querschnitt und in welcher Anzahl? Ist das bei normalen Pumen egal? ...ich denke nicht. Die normale Pumpe am Ende saugt die Kammer so weit leer, wie halt nur nachlaufen kann und dann kann es passieren, dass der Bioturm nicht mehr 1,50 m Höhe an Volumen hat, sondern auf Grund der Absenkung nur noch 1,00 Höhe an Volumen bietet, was zur Folge haben kann, dass man gar nicht genügend Biomedienvolumen einbringen kann und Volumen sinnlos verschenkt. Kommt die Pumpe direkt an den TF und fördert das Wasser in den Bioturm, dann kann es paasieren, dass die Biokammer überläuft, wenn hinten nicht genügend abfließen kann. Also muss ich doch auch hier noch ein paar Dinge und Leitungs-bedingte Schwerpunkte beachten. Darüber spricht nur keiner! Warum nicht? Dazu kommen dann denoch die Probleme mit zu langen und evtl. zu sehr verwinkelten Rückleitungen. Das ist also unabhängig zu betrachten, ob Luftheber oder Motorpumpe.

Ich persönlich kenne jetzt nicht so viele Leute, die Luftheber und Trommler genutzt haben und den Luftheber wieder entfernt haben. Die genauen Hintergründe sind mir nicht so geläufig. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es sich dabei um die Pegeldifferenz dreht, weil manche TF-Nutzer bis zu 20-30 cm Pegeldifferenz fahren wollen, damit der TF nur alle 50-60 Minuten spült!? Oder was gibt es da noch für Probleme? Was spricht gegen ein kürzeres Intervall? Der Strom- & Wasserverbrauch? Die Geräuschkulisse?

Lange Wege sind immer ein Problem, aber nicht nur für Luftheberanlagen. Wie ich oben schon angemerkt habe, sehe ich lange Wege und viele Bögen grundsätzlich als gewisses Problem, bei jeder Pumenvariante und da kann man in gewisser Weise etwas gegensteuern.

Wäre es denn dann nicht ratsam, dem User die Möglichkeiten konkret aufzuzeigen, was man besser machen könnte, um genau die hier überwiegend angesprochenen Rohrleitungsdiskrepanzen zu beseitigen!? Wenn das alles nicht geht, weil... was weiß ich... natürlich ist dann eine normale Motorpumpe die Endlösung, aber auch hier gibt es weiterhin Probleme, wenn auch etwas geringer.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Okt. 2019)

Ich kann nicht erklären, warum manche ihre LH zurückbauten.
Mir sind aus den Foren nur 2 Fälle bekannt.

Vermutlich ist dann irgendwas schief gelaufen oder jemand konnte sich manche Messungen irgendwelcher Werte nicht erklären....oder hat mit irgendwas gemessen...interpretiert..

Wenn ich irgendwo bei Planung und Bau etwas falsch mache...dann ist nicht die gewählte Pumpenvariante schuld.

Was ich erklären kann ist das, was bei mir funktioniert oder auch nicht funktioniert.

Norbert....Du überspitzt immer...mit irgendwelchen Werten...170W bei 4 Saugstellen...

Ich bin vermutlich derjenige hier im Forum mit
-dem LH im unvorteilhaftesten Arbeitsbereich von der Förderhöhe her...
-langen Saugleitungen 15m

Bei 6 Saugstellen im

Sommerbetrieb mit einer Secoh 80...

Winterbetrieb mit Thomas AP 60/80

Werte stehen doch alle hier....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-23


----------



## Geisy (19. Okt. 2019)

Hallo

Hier meine Erfahrung. Ich habe 15m Zuleitung vom Skimmer und 4m vom Bodenablauf, beide gehen zu je einem 110er Luftheber 180cm hoch.
Die Luftheber gehen in eine leere Sammelkammer von da aus mit einem 15m 150er Rohr nach hinten zum Filtergraben.
Die beiden Luftheber haben mit einer Hiblow 120 (89Watt) ca 10m³/h geschafft.
Das war echt schlecht und wäre auch mit mehreren Kammern und einem Trommelfilter wie Ida empfohlen nicht besser geworden.
Für den Filtergraben war die Durchflußmenge aber gut und ausreichend.





Darauf hin habe ich viele Luftheber (mehr als 50) gebaut und getestet, erst wollte ich wissen was die max. mögliche Umwälzmenge ist pro Liter Luft und habe z.B. mit einer Hiblow xp60 und 50l/min an Luft 56m³/h Wasser umgewälzt. Dann wollte ich wissen welche Höhen ein Luftheber erreichen kann und es kamen mit einem 50er Luftheber auch bei 2m Höhe noch Wasser raus, das braucht aber sehr viel Luft.
In dieser Zeit habe ich zusätzlich viele Werte aus dem Internet mit ausgewertet.
Ich wußte nun was ein Luftheber braucht um effizent zu arbeiten.
 -- Kurze große Verrohrung die wenig Reibung erzeugt.
 -- Keine Bögen, Umlenkungen
 -- Ein Filter der sehr wenig Höhenunterschied zwischen Zu- und Ablauf hat
Hier ist dafür aktuell der beste mir bekannte der Bürstenfilter nach MK.
Jeder Meter Rohr jeder Bogen und jeder cm Höhenunterschied braucht Energie beim Luftheber in Form von Luft.
Bei zu großen Luftmengen bekommt man Probleme mit den Wasserwerten, kranken Fischen, Algen etc. Dies wird dann fälschlicher Weise auf den Luftheber geschoben, wobei die große benötigte Luftmenge am Aufbau vom Rest liegt.

Der beste mir bekannte Aufbau eines Lufthebers hat nur 2m gerades DN200 Rohr zum Skimmer und 50cm zum Bodenablauf, Lufthebersteigrohr ohne Schacht ist ein 450er mit einer Hiblow 120 der mitten in eine automatische sich reinigende Helixkammer pumpt. Rücklauf zum anderen Ende vom großen Teich läuft über einen großzügigen Wassergraben am Teichrand.

Gruß
Norbert, der Ida immer noch zur Pumpe rät die zwischen TF und Bio sitzen sollte.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Okt. 2019)

Viele Fragen, ich versuche mal einiges aufzugreifen Rico.



Zacky schrieb:


> Wie schließe ich denn eine Rohrpumpe an einen Trommelfilter an?



Gar nicht am besten. 



Zacky schrieb:


> Die normale Pumpe am Ende saugt die Kammer so weit leer, wie halt nur nachlaufen kann


Das ist korrekt. 
Daher muss die Verrohrung für ein derart aufgebautes System ausgelegt sein.
Mitunter ist die Verrohrung dann aber unpraktisch für einen Luftheberbetrieb.
Sofern es mit dem Luftheber nicht klappt oder nicht den Ansprüchen genügt am Ende, ist ein umbau eben nicht einfach und schnell gemacht.
Das Problem habe ich selber schon durch. 
Wie man seine Filterkette da auf baut und in welche Höhe man welche Verbindung von Kammer zu Kammer macht muss gut überlegt werden. 



Zacky schrieb:


> weil manche TF-Nutzer bis zu 20-30 cm Pegeldifferenz fahren wollen, damit der TF nur alle 50-60 Minuten spült!?


Das verstehe ich nicht.
Warum sollte eine hohe Pegeldifferenz zu weniger Spülvorgängen führen?
Gerade dann wird ja noch öfter gespült.



Zacky schrieb:


> Oder was gibt es da noch für Probleme? Was spricht gegen ein kürzeres Intervall?


Probleme mit dem Gashaushalt.
Probleme der Verrohrung bei einem späteren Umbau auf Rohrpumpen.
Höhere Förderleistung bedarf mehr Lufteintrag.

Alles andere ist zu komplex was du angesprochen hast.
Im Grunde zeigst du damit schon selber auf, das es eben nicht mal eben hü oder hott gemacht werden kann.
Da müsste man sich mal in Ruhe zusammen setzen und 2-3 Varianten genau durch skizzieren.
Das ist mir zu komplex im Forum und zu viele Köche haben zu viele Ideen.
Das erschwert eine Lösungsfindung auch immer.


----------



## Zacky (20. Okt. 2019)

Hi. Mir ging es im Grunde genommen darum, dass es gut oder besser wäre, gleich komplexe Aussagen zu den möglichen Alternativen zu geben bzw. konkrete Hinweise darauf, worauf man dann dennoch achten muss. 

Das fehlte mir bisher, so dass ich Ida auch noch weitere Hinweise per PN gegeben habe und die waren nicht nur Pro-Luftheber. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Mitunter ist die Verrohrung dann aber unpraktisch für einen Luftheberbetrieb.


Das sehe ich nicht ganz so einseitig und auch nicht so allgemein. Selbst wenn die Rohrpumpe am Ende steht, müssen die Leitungen innerhalb der Filterstrecke genauso großzügig ausgelegt sein, wie bei einem Luftheberbetrieb. Einzig die Rückleitungen sind auf ein Minimum reduzierbar, weil ich eben nur 1 oder 2 DN 110-Rohre oder gar nur DN 75 im direkten Rücklauf brauche. Da sollten die Leitungsquerschnitte zwischen TF und Bio und ggf. Pumpenkammer am Ende ebenso großzügig sein, dass dort auch die angepeilten 40-50 tsd Liter/Stunde durchgehen. Es macht also (in meinen Augen!) keinen Sinn, dann zwischen TF und Bio und ggf. Pumpenkammer nur 2 x DN 110 zu haben, um dort dann mit viel Kraft & Aufwand, 20-25 tsd Liter/Stunde durch ein 110er-Rohr zu ziehen. Die daraus resultierende Pegeldifferenz führt zu deutlichen Volumenverlusten innerhalb der folgenden Filterstrecke.

Ähnlich wäre es zu betrachten, wenn die Pumpe zwischen TF und Bio steht, da dann das Wasser auch nur via Schwerkraft aus der Bio läuft. Auch da reichen (nach meiner Beobachtung!) dann keine 2 x DN 110 um 40-50 tsd Liter/Stunde sinnvoll abzuleiten, ohne eine nicht unerhebliche Überstauung in der Biokammer zu erzeugen. Das macht in meinen Augen nämlich auch keinen Sinn, dass Wasser dann 50-100 cm in die Höhe zu pumpen bzw. entsprechend aufzustauen, denn auch das kostet wieder mehr Energieaufwand.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich selber schon durch.


...das ist mir bekannt... und mir sind auch die bei Dir aufgetretenen Probleme bekannt. Keine Frage.

Ich, und das ist meine ganz ehrliche & persönliche Meinung, hätte gehofft, dass Du dann evtl. eher von einem Luftheber ohne Schacht hin zu einem Luftheberschachtrohr mit separaten Luftheber rätst. Dies hätte ja schon wieder 1-2 Vorteile gegenüber einem LHoS.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie man seine Filterkette da auf baut und in welche Höhe man welche Verbindung von Kammer zu Kammer macht muss gut überlegt werden.


...ja, das ist auch ein sehr wichtiger Einwand...genau das ist ein Punkt, den ich dann auch gerne gelesen hätte. Eben genau so, dass man dem User und dem Mitlesenden ganz konkret beschreibt, worauf man bei dieser oder jener Variante achten sollte und entsprechend passende Vorschläge komplex und zusammengefasst aufschreibt. Anderseits sehe ich beim Aufbau und den Höhen von möglichen Verbindungen nicht ganz so viele Unterschiede, denn wichtiger ist doch, dass das Filtermedium zur Gänze bzw. zu einem überwiegenden Teil vernünftig durchströmt wird. Da sind die Aufbauten nahezu identisch. Die Menge ist da auch wichtig, denn wenn ich manchmal lese, dass Einige bei 20-30 m³-Teichen mehrere Hundert Liter Kunststoffmedien nutzen und das dann mit Luftpumpen mit 120-200 l/min in Wallung bringen müssen, finde ich das kontraproduktiv. Ok, ja es kommt auf die Teichgröße, die Besatzdichte und Futtermenge an, so dass dies auch nicht pauschalisiert werden sollte.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Probleme mit dem Gashaushalt.
> Probleme der Verrohrung bei einem späteren Umbau auf Rohrpumpen.
> Höhere Förderleistung bedarf mehr Lufteintrag.


Das sind jetzt ein paar Punkte, die ich so an sich sehr wohl verstehe, aber nicht alleine auf den Luftheber zurückführen wollen würde, denn wie Du selbst geschrieben hast... kann dieses Phänomen auch unter normalen Pumpenanlagen auftreten.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Dasselbe gilt natürlich auch bei extra belüfteten Biokammern mit Bewegtbett bzw. Hexenkessel.


...was ja Gang & Gebe ist. Oder!?
Ich finde, wenn man das jetzt ins Verhältnis setzt, ist ein Luftheber doch gar nicht schlimmer bzw. kann / sollte es doch so nicht sein. Wenn ich so in anderen Foren und auf anderen Plattformen sehe, was bei manchen Teichen an Luft in die Bio und manchmal auch noch zusätzlich im Teich eingebracht wird, sollten diese doch ähnlich gelagerte Probleme haben. Davon lese ich aber auch nichts. Da sind Einblastiefen von 1,50 - 2,00 m auch keine Seltenheit. CO2-Austrieb sollte in dem Fall auch erhöht sein. Oder!? Steuern hier die Teichbesitzer vielleicht doch eher mit anderen Mitteln gegen und erwähnen es nur nicht.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Baut man einen Luftheber in das System, hat man einen technisch bedingten Zwang Luft in das System zu pusten.


Damit hast Du grundsätzlich Recht und man kann - sofern man denn will - eine Ausweichvariante mit einplanen, um so dagegen gewappnet zu sein. Ist aber auch immer individuell zu betrachten.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Somit wird also immer zwanghaft CO2 ausgetrieben, was den PH Wert nach oben korrigiert.
> Das kann, aber muss nicht problematisch sein.


Diese Aussage finde ich an sich gut - "kann sein, muss aber nicht" - und da gehe ich auch voll mit. Ist aber kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für einen Luftheberbetrieb.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Im Grunde zeigst du damit schon selber auf, das es eben nicht mal eben hü oder hott gemacht werden kann.


Richtig, weshalb ich auch ganz klar sage, dass man natürlich auf normale Pumpen zurückgreifen sollte, wenn die eine oder andere Randbedingung nicht erreicht werden kann. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man sehr wohl eine Filteranlage soweit vorplanen kann, dass man bei Bedarf umswitchen kann. Dazu muss man sicherlich noch ein paar andere Sachen in Betracht ziehen und evtl. (bzw. ganz sicher) ist der Aufwand etwas höher, wenn man also für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet sein will.

Wie Norbert auch in seinem letzten Post schrieb, kann auch ich letztendlich nur von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen zehren und diese kundtun. Zum Glück habe ich die hier häufig angesprochenen Probleme am eigenen Teich noch nicht erleben müssen und hoffe auch weiterhin, sie nie erleben zu müssen und kann daher nur sagen, dass es bei mir mit Lufthebern und Trommelfilter und mehreren Saugstellen und teils recht langen und kurvigen Wegen funktioniert.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Da müsste man sich mal in Ruhe zusammen setzen und 2-3 Varianten genau durch skizzieren.
> Das ist mir zu komplex im Forum und zu viele Köche haben zu viele Ideen.
> Das erschwert eine Lösungsfindung auch immer.


Das stimme ich Dir zu. Könnte man machen.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Okt. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich finde, wenn man das jetzt ins Verhältnis setzt, ist ein Luftheber doch gar nicht schlimmer bzw. kann / sollte es doch so nicht sein. Wenn ich so in anderen Foren und auf anderen Plattformen sehe, was bei manchen Teichen an Luft in die Bio und manchmal auch noch zusätzlich im Teich eingebracht wird, sollten diese doch ähnlich gelagerte Probleme haben. Davon lese ich aber auch nichts. Da sind Einblastiefen von 1,50 - 2,00 m auch keine Seltenheit. CO2-Austrieb sollte in dem Fall auch erhöht sein. Oder!? Steuern hier die Teichbesitzer vielleicht doch eher mit anderen Mitteln gegen und erwähnen es nur nicht.



Das ist definitiv so. 
Fische scheuern, Fische fressen schlecht, PH wert künstlich und unnötig zu hoch, oder der Besitzer merkt es nicht einmal.
Ich bin davon überzeugt das in der Szene überwiegend zu viel Belüftet wird.
Mal mit weniger, mal mit mehr Auswirkungen.


----------



## Geisy (22. Okt. 2019)

Meine persönliche Grenze liegt da bei 3l/Min Luft pro m³ Teichvolumen, heißt 120l Luftpumpe für 40m³ Teich.
Höher würde ich nicht gehen und empfehlen.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Okt. 2019)

Da liegen doch die seit langem laufenden LH- Anlagen "selbst mit TF" hier im Forum drunter im Verhältnis Luft zu Volumen....
Dieser Drops ist somit wiedermal gelutscht.

Und na klar- wenn irgendjemand denkt "viel hilft viel" und sinnlos irgendwie überall Luft reinpresst, wird das sicher Auswirkungen haben.

Bei nicht konsequenter Planung und Umsetzung der Tips zum LH hier empfehle ich statt LH auch lieber eine oder mehrere Motorpumpe einzubauen.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Okt. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Grenze liegt da bei 3l/Min Luft pro m³ Teichvolumen, heißt 120l Luftpumpe für 40m³ Teich.
> Höher würde ich nicht gehen und empfehlen.


Ich spreche mich für 10l pro 10.000 Liter Teichvolumen aus. 
Also 40er Pumpe für 40.000 Liter Teich. 
Maximal 60er Pumpe.


----------



## Geisy (23. Okt. 2019)

Hallo

Florian, das nenne ich mal Ziele. Mir ist bis jetzt nur ein Luftheber bekannt der das ohne Filter geschafft hat.
Die Koivrienden waren da mit 1,2l Luft pro m³ nahe dran mit Ultraschall vermessen auch ohne Filter.

Mir sind nicht immer die Teichvolumen bekannt aber ein Teich sollte 1 mal pro Stunde umgewälzt werden und die veröffentlichten
Umwälzmengen habe ich.
Bei Anlagen mit TF oder EBF ist mir nur eine Anlage von Niwla bekannt die unter den 3l/m³ lag (2,75l Ultraschall vermessen) und die ist meines Wissens zurück gebaut wegen Problemen mit den Wasserwerten. Alle anderen liegen höher und der von Thorsten ist wie er selber schon sagte der schlechteste mit 5,7l Luft /m³ Umwälzung.
Thorsten wo finde ich Werte von solchen Anlagen die unter 3l Luft / m³ Umwälzung laufen?

Ida sollte nicht mehr als die 120l Luftpumpe einsetzen und sollte bei dem Aufbau zwischen 10 und15m³ Umwälzung erreichen.
Die Luftmenge allein für den Luftheber ist dann schon grenzwertig und die Umwälzmenge erst bei 25% vom Standard.
Ida schau dir auch mal die Kosten für den Luftheberversuch an, große Posten sind die Luftpumpe und die Tankdurchführungen für den LH. 

Die doppelte Luftmenge bringt nicht die doppelte Wassermenge, denn wenn man das so weiter treibt ist ja irgendwann nur noch Luft im Rohr ohne Wasser. Die Kurve Luft zur Umwälzmenge ist also abnehmend. Der effektivste Punkt ist mit einer geringen Luftmenge, aber mit nur einer Luftbalse geht auch nichts.
Dieser effektive Punkt vom Luftheber geht dann in einer Anlage nur wenn der Luftheber zwischen Ansaug- und Auslaufseite kaum sichtbaren Höhenunterschied machen muß. 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (23. Okt. 2019)

Achso, dann haben wir uns falsch verstanden.
Ich rede von Gesamtbelüftung am Teich.
Wenn man seinen 40 Kubik Teich dann schon mit einem 120er Luftheber betreibt, ist es für mich deutlich überbelüftet.


----------



## Zacky (23. Okt. 2019)

Die Ziele verändern sich... nicht nur, dass wir versuchen an 1 Watt/m³ Fördervolumen ran zu kommen, jetzt auch noch 1 l/min/m³ 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich gerne nochmal auf meinen Ist-Zustand eingehen.
Koiteich 38 m³ - LH mit etwa 2 l/min (lt. techn. Daten zu Secoh JDK-S-60 auf ca. 1,45 m zzgl. 280er Membranteller) verbrauche und damit ein Volumen von etwa 32 m³/h bewege. Als Grundlagenverrohrung habe ich 3 x DN 110 zum Vorfilter (TF-Eigenbau mit ca. 70 µm), 3 x DN 160 vom TF zum LH-Schacht, LH DN 200 Steigrohr, 3 x DN 160 zwischen Bio 1 & 2, Ausgang 1 x DN 200 & 2 x DN 110. Dazu ca. 0,8 l/min/m³ (Secoh JDK-20 mit 280er Membranteller auf 0,80 m Tiefe), als zusätzlich Belüftung (zur Bewegung) in Bio 2.

Schwimmteich 70 m³ - 4 x LH mit Gesamt etwa 2 l/min (3 x Secoh JDK 30, 1 x Secoh JDK 40) mit einem Fördervolumen von etwa 54 m³/h. Grundlagenverrohrung zum Vorfilter 4 x DN 125-LH im direkten Zulauf, 2 x DN 200 vom Vorfilter zu einem Verteilerschacht vor der Bio (welcher unnötig geworden ist), Ausgang an der Bio zum Teich 8 x DN 110.

Edit: ach so, es ging ja um Luft/m³ - dann liege ich beim Koiteich bei etwa 2,5 l/min/m³ und beim Schwimmteich bei etwa 2,6 l/min/m³ - natürlich unter Vorbehalt der Richtigkeit, da ich ja keine richtigen Messungen machen kann.


----------



## Ida17 (23. Okt. 2019)

Moin,



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wie lang werden denn Deine Leitungen zum TF?
> Du kannst auch problemlos von ggf. bereits verlegten 110 auf 125 erweitern und damit zum TF gehen.



Die Leitungen reichen geschätzt von 6m bis 20m. Die längste Leitung, ein Rücklauf der bereits eingebaut ist, wird ohne Winkel verlegt, da der Keller parallel zu diesem liegt.
Von 110 auf 125 fällt raus, eine Standrohrkammer plane ich nicht mehr ein, da diese wieder ein Schmutzfang wird, sofern man dort nicht auch einen kleinen Ablauf einbaut.

Also bleibt es bei 4x DIN 110 Zuläufe zum TF und 4x DIN 110 Rückläufe.

Wenn das so ein Problem mit dem LH und der entsprechenden Umwälzrate ist, warum gehen wir dann nicht eine Nummer kleiner?
1 1/2h das Volumen durch den Filter schießen sollte auch reichen oder?
Noch mal zur Erinnerung ich betreibe keinen Koipool sondern einen Teich mit knapp 50m³, 20 Koi sind Besatzmaximum (aktuell 19 Koi) und es gibt auch eine große Pflanzzone 
Die Umwälzung innerhalb von einer Stunde schaffe ich eh nicht, da hätte ich wenigstens 3 oder sogar 4 BAs einbauen müssen. Ich habe nur 2 Stck.

Ein LH muss doch bei dem Volumen möglich sein?!

Jetzt noch mal eine Skizze zur Anordnung der Leitungen.
Ich möchte da nicht mehr viel variieren, da dies schon die kürzesten Wege sind, die die Leitungen nehmen können.
Klar ist dann die Strömung nicht mehr "optimal" aber das wird es so oder so nicht aufgrund der Pflanzzone und dem Seerosenbereich.

Edit: Da wir auch in dem Teich schwimmen, werden potentielle "Dreckecken" eh aufgewirbelt und das Zeug wird vom Skimmer oder BA eingesammelt.


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Okt. 2019)

Wenn die längste Leitung bei den Rückläufen 20m hat, dann ist das nicht so kritisch bei mehreren Rückleitungen mit unterschiedlichen Längen.
Dort teilt sich der Rückstrom aus der gepumpten und leicht überstauten Bio dann eben je nach hydr. Wid/ Rohrlänge auf.
Du kannst doch trotzdem dort KG 125 Rohr verlegen! Es kostet kaum mehr als 110! Flansche gibt es auch...
Du kannst auch kurz vorm Teich von 125 auf 110 gehen und dann mit 110er Flansche in den Teich!

Bei Saugleitungen mit stark unterschiedlichen Längen/ Durchmessern teilt sich ebenfalls die Wassermenge je nach hydr. Widerstand auf.
Auch dort kannst Du um zu starke Pegelabsenkung im TF - Eingang zu vermeiden etwas tricksen.
Vom BA kommen doch 110er KG bei dir an?
Gehe da einfach auf KG 125 weiter...und reduziere kurz vorm TF auf 110, damit Du dort Schieber einbauen willst.
Das mit der Standrohrkammer als Schmutzfang stimmt auch nur bedingt. So klein wie möglich bauen, nicht tiefer als der TF etc. und das Problem ist erledigt.

Zudem kann man in diese Vorkammer auch wenn es günstiger ist die Saugrohre auch seitlich reinkommen und Innen etwas überstehen lassen.
Für ggf. Revisionen am TF etc. kann man dort einfach flexible Gummikappen/ Schellenband draufstecken.
Der Platzbedarf für so eine kleine Kiste ist auch nicht viel höher als mit Schiebern.

Und..natürlich ist ein LH an Deinem Teich möglich...Du musst nur die passenden Rahmenbedingungen schaffen, dann läuft es.
Versuche den LH etwas länger als 1,5m zu bauen...Sind doch nur 2 Spatenstiche punktuell tiefer.


----------



## Ida17 (23. Okt. 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du kannst auch kurz vorm Teich von 125 auf 110 gehen und dann mit 110er Flansche in den Teich


Das wäre ja eh der Fall weil die Leitungen schon in 110 gelegt sind.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Gehe da einfach auf KG 125 weiter...und reduziere kurz vorm TF auf 110, damit Du dort Schieber einbauen willst.


Aha! Das wäre jetzt meine Frage gewesen  dann geht das doch klar mit 125er Rohrleitungen! 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der Platzbedarf für so eine kleine Kiste ist auch nicht viel höher als mit Schiebern.


Aber wie baue ich diese Kiste? Ich wollte nicht mit Schalsteinen und Beton arbeiten, sondern die Verkleidung wird aus Sandwichplatten gebaut. 
Oder könnte man ggf. die Standrohkammer aus PE bauen?
Aussaugen müsste man diese aber trotzdem nach einer gewissen Standzeit, das würde ich gerne vermeiden. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Sind doch nur 2 Spatenstiche punktuell tiefer.


Du bist herzlich eingeladen ab 50cm nur noch mit der Spitzhacke zu werkeln


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Okt. 2019)

Schön, daß es doch irgendwie mit 125 KG möglich ist.

Kiste..
theoretisch geht da jede passende Kunststoffkiste. Es müssen dort nur die 4 ankommenden Saugleitungen und die Abgänge zum TF ran.
Bei Verwendung von Flanschen weil schweißen Dir nicht möglich ist etc. braucht man etwas mehr Platz wegen der Flanschringe.

So mancher Händler, der PP TF verkauft kann sicher auch eine passende Kiste für die ankommenden Saugrohre bauen lassen...und alles exakt passend mit den großzügigen Eingängen zum TF.
Theoretisch...müsste man an den TF vorne nur PP Platten ranschweißen (ja. die Rinne muß noch rausziehbar sein), oder generell den TF an den Eingangsbereichen so verlängern, daß man die ankommenden Saugrohre zur Not mal mit der Kappe verschließen kann.
Das wäre aber zu einfach....

Ich pers. würde mal ganz nett mit dem Hersteller der PP TF / dem Händler reden ob da was konstruktiv möglich wäre.
Das würde vieles erleichtern- wäre sozusagen ein Mustertbau.

Die müssten nur die Kammer am TF Einlauf etwas größer gestalten und
-entweder Anschlußrohre von vorne in KG 125- Innen 5cm überstehen lassen (Flexkappe drauf für Revision)
-oder von unten die Saugrohre ankommen und ebenfalls überstehen lassen.

Man kann übrigens alle Rohre, die nicht Innen überstehen mit einer Absperrscheibe abdichten.
Ich weiß aber nicht, inwiefern man in den TF dort in die erste Kammer mit der Scheibe reinkommt.
Das würde alles ersparen. Vielleicht kann der Hertsteller die Kammer ebenfalls 5cm größer bauen....dann muß die Spülrinne aber auch 5cm länger werden.

Den TF bekommt man so trocken.
Aber wenn man den TF selber mal komplett rausheben will, dann wird es wieder komplizierter und man muß sich etwas einfallen lassen.
Vielleicht wenn die Kammer wo der TF steht dann geflutet wird....

Du musst unbedingt darauf achten, daß Du bei dem TF immer die Spülrinne und die Trommel ausbauen kannst, ohne daß der TF raus muß.

Rückläufe muß man ja auch ggf. sperren können.
Das einfachste ist hier vom Teich aus.
Wenn die in ca. 40cm Tiefe ankommen, dann kommt man dort ran, um ggf.
-ein Bogen plus Rohr über OK Wasser
-Flexmuffe
-Absperrscheibe zu montieren


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Okt. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Du bist herzlich eingeladen ab 50cm nur noch mit der Spitzhacke zu werkeln



Ganz lieben Dank für die Einladung.
Ich habe aber ein sehr intensives Projekt im Vorgarten- kleine Garage 6,24m x 10,10m in Fachwerk etc..
An dem Projekt in Planung und Ausführung ist auch dieses Forum etwas mitschuldig- Thias- der mit den Schwimmteichprojekten- hat hier mal auch Bilder seiner Fachwerkgarage drin.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteichbau-von-thias.3225/page-26
oder auch hier
https://rothpunkt.red/portfolio/teich-nr-2-und-garage/


----------

